# Beginner's Guide to BMW ISTA+



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Bravarian_Rohan said:


> First off, thank you Reclaimer for compiling all this very helpful and useful information for a first time user of ISTA+ like myself. Also much thanks to all those who contributed to the manual. You contributions are invaluable to those of us who either don't have the time to devote to learning/researching and or do not have the technical expertise.
> 
> I was wondering if you or someone could point me to the Rheingold/ISTA+ troubleshooting forum thread.
> 
> ...


I don't think there is an exclusive ISTA troubleshooting thread. You could start one if you like. My guess is either corrupt download or corrupt files in Rheingold folder. Check for blocked/missing files in Rheingold folder.


Bravarian_Rohan said:


> Also, is there a general FAQ section for coding/diagnostics/programming?
> 
> Wanted to know if ISTA+ and E-sys could be run at the same time.
> 
> Sorry, I'm new to Bimmerfest and the forums.


ISTA+ general information is in the help files located in `\Rheingold\Help folder. General FAQ on coding/programming/diagnostics is spattered all over the Coding and Programming forum. Use search to find what you need specifically.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Wow, awesome job to help all the newbies, kudos to you sir for having the patience and taking the time to document! And thanks for the mention, I didn't do much


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

aboulfad said:


> Wow, awesome job to help all the newbies, kudos to you sir for having the patience and taking the time to document! And thanks for the mention, I didn't do much


Its all good, 3 words, "Rheingold Session Controller"...LOL


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Reclaimer said:


> Its all good, 3 words, "Rheingold Session Controller"...LOL


Oh that Glad people found it useful. My 2nd project didn't materialize (ISTA/ENET programming), that would have been a bit more useful. I've asked few people with ICOM to contribute some logs and experiments but nada...


----------



## LukeSkywalter (Dec 27, 2016)

Reclaimer said:


> Programming fundamentals with ISTA+
> NOTE: Programming with ISTA+ is only possible with an *ICOM* and a 70+ amp rated Power Supply.


First Thank you very much for this really great Guide :thumbup:

Can you please tell me what ICOM means? Is it the hardware BMW ICOM A2?
So a simple D+K+P CAN-BUS Interface USB OBD II isn't working or should not be used??


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

LukeSkywalter said:


> First Thank you very much for this really great Guide :thumbup:
> 
> Can you please tell me what ICOM means? Is it the hardware BMW ICOM A2?
> So a simple D+K+P CAN-BUS Interface USB OBD II isn't working or should not be used??


Integrated Communication Optical Module (ICOM). It is physical hardware.
























P.g. 3 of Guide: All listed under interfaces are connection. K+DCAN will work with E-series.


----------



## LukeSkywalter (Dec 27, 2016)

THX :banghead:


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Bumping this thread. Too many questions about ISTA+, ISTA/P, ISTA-D


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

Can I run it on Win xp and what ediabas version i need?


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Reclaimer said:


> Bumping this thread. Too many questions about ISTA+, ISTA/P, ISTA-D


Hi @reclaimer, I think this should be stickied, although most noobs don't even know about stickies  did you ask the mods or admin to sticky it?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

aboulfad said:


> Hi @reclaimer, I think this should be stickied, although most noobs don't even know about stickies  did you ask the mods or admin to sticky it?


PM'd founder and it is now sticky.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> PM'd founder and it is now sticky.


Thanks A. :thumbup:


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> PM'd founder and it is now sticky.


Awesome! Thx.


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

I didn't run the registry thinges and I dint have the umblocked option before unzip. So I did it now and restart. Then download again but in megadownloader the file name is UNBLOCK.


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

So,finally i go Ista + installed with the big help of RECLAIMER. I mean he did most of the work. I will test it on my car later.

So i had win xp first then i had to format my hdd to install win 7 for Ista+. I installed it in 32 bits cuz i was thinking that ncs expert dont work on 64bits, but its working.
Ok so i had some problems with the registry unblocker but in the end was good,with the help of RECLAIMER.

To MAKE ISTA+ to work have to install net framework 4.6.2 and my Win 7 ultimate blocked. I had to start Win Update to update to SP1. After that it worked net framework and after some more driver installing I could start Ista+. So to make ISTA+ work properly, follow the Beginner's Guide  Its simple and easy to use.

- Install .NET 4.6.2
- Install VC ++ 2015
- Install EDIABAS
- Configure cable


----------



## SnailedM3 (Jan 28, 2017)

I was able to install ISTA+ from the link provided by Reclaimer. Thanks for the download and the resources. It was a very straightforward process and everything installed without a hitch. I'm using the ENET cable for my F25. The cable shows up with the VIN number but when I hit setup connection it gives me an error IFH-0035 configuration error. I already have INPA and EasyDIS installed for my e46, could it be the Ediabas file I edited for the EasyDIS diaghead is throwing off the ENET cable somehow or does the ENET cable even use the ediabas.ini file?

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

SnailedM3 said:


> ...The cable shows up with the VIN number but when I hit setup connection it gives me an error IFH-0035 configuration error. I already have INPA and EasyDIS installed for my e46, could it be the Ediabas file I edited for the EasyDIS diaghead is throwing off the ENET cable somehow or does the ENET cable even use the ediabas.ini file? ...





> *IFH-0035: CONFIGURATION ERROR*
> EDIABAS_IFH_0035
> Meaning:
> At least one configuration element in one of the interface configuration files is incorrectly configured.
> ...


Yep, ediasbas is used by ISTA! Check your ediabas.ini settings for the EDIABAS in use, as you had INPA, you will have two EDIABAS, one from the BMW Standard tools installed in c:\ediabas\bin, and one from ISTA in c:\Rheingold\ediabas\bin.

When you install BMW Standard Tools, it set up a system env var: EDIABAS_CONFIG_DIR = C:\EDIABAS\BIN\, and adds it to the PATH. ISTA standalone does not modify env variables but uses relative path setup in ISTAGUI.exe.config , so in theory it should be pointing to the right place. (two key ENET ediabas.ini settings, Interface = ENET, [XEthernet]RemoteHost = Autodetect for a direct connection APIPA)

Check your ISTA logs (c:\rheingold\logs) to see where it is pointing to, search for "EdiabasBinPath" and "Resulting bin path". GL.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

aboulfad said:


> Yep, ediasbas is used by ISTA! Check your ediabas.ini settings for the EDIABAS in use, as you had INPA, you will have two EDIABAS, one from the BMW Standard tools installed in c:\ediabas\bin, and one from ISTA in c:\Rheingold\ediabas\bin.
> 
> When you install BMW Standard Tools, it set up a system env var: EDIABAS_CONFIG_DIR = C:\EDIABAS\BIN\, and adds it to the PATH. ISTA standalone does not modify env variables but uses relative path setup in ISTAGUI.exe.config , so in theory it should be pointing to the right place. (two key ENET ediabas.ini settings, Interface = ENET, [XEthernet]RemoteHost = Autodetect for a direct connection APIPA)
> 
> Check your ISTA logs (c:\rheingold\logs) to see where it is pointing to, search for "EdiabasBinPath" and "Resulting bin path". GL.


Try what Aboulfad suggested first.

Also check VCI Config and see what it is set to. For ENET you can select "HD-ICOM/ENET Local and ISIS Network" option vs. selecting EDIABAS as interface type. Make sure you set your IP info in ISTA+ for ENET. You can also choose "HO-ICOM/ENET direct connection" without using an IP. Check the guide for instructions on setting up your cable type.


----------



## SnailedM3 (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks for the help. I checked the path for Ediabas.ini and it points to the rheingold folder. I changed the interface in the configuration file to ENET and made sure the other setting was auto detect. Under VCI config I have it set to HD-ICOM/ENET Local and ISIS Network. I also have the LAN IP address and subnet set under properties. I got the same error this morning after trying Aboulfad's directions. I'll play with it a little more after work. It's strange the cable shows up when I go the complete car identification but it errors at setup connection. When I use inpa and easydis, Ediabas opens and shows up in the Taskbar but when I open ISTA, it doesn't show up on the Taskbar. It doesn't show up after trying to open it manually under the BIN folder in rheingold either. Maybe I need to reinstall it. There is no "driver" for the ENET cable correct?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Did you change the EDIABAS.ini file in both places, in your main EDIABAS installation (assuming C:\EDIABAS) and also in ~\Rheingold\Ediabas\bin? I remember having to do this before, once.

In your Rheingold EDIABAS.ini and in C:\EDIABAS\bin\EDIABAS.ini files, it should look like below, it should not point to Rheingold folder (ignore the OBD, its set to use K+DCAN, you'll need ENET):


```
;=============================================================================
[Configuration]
;=============================================================================
Interface        = STD:OBD
Simulation       = 0

EcuPath          = C:\EDIABAS\ECU
SimulationPath   = C:\EDIABAS\SIM
TracePath        = C:\Windows\Temp
```


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

SnailedM3 said:


> I also have the LAN IP address and subnet set under properties.


Which properties ??? are you using an ENET direct connection to your car (no ICOM) , which in that case your PC should not be manually configured (not needed), the PC and the car will fall back using APIPA and configure each other using 169.254/16.



> When I use inpa and easydis, Ediabas opens and shows up in the Taskbar but when I open ISTA, it doesn't show up on the Taskbar. It doesn't show up after trying to open it manually under the BIN folder in rheingold either. Maybe I need to reinstall it. There is no "driver" for the ENET cable correct?


There is an ediabas.ini setting that controls showing or not the icon tray: ShowIcon
On your next try, check before you launch anything that there is no ediabas in taskmanager, rename c:\ediabas to c:\ediabas.old and then relaunch ISTA.

This way you are guaranteed that there is no "mysterious" gremlins doing funny stuff on your PC...


----------



## SnailedM3 (Jan 28, 2017)

The file in the main installation is set up for my K+DCAN cable. I'll make a copy of the file and change it for the ENET cable as well and see if that helps. 
*edit, thanks I'll try that when I get a chance. I tried the HCOM/ ISIS network but I'll change it to direct connection and remove the LAN settings from my network settings under the computer's control panel.


----------



## SnailedM3 (Jan 28, 2017)

It's alive! I renamed the other ediabas file and deleted my IP config and was able to connect. Now the new RDC antenna works. It was marked as new unit needing to be encoded but clearing the errors seems to have gotten it working. Thanks for compiling all the software and helping me troubleshoot it!

Edit...it still needs to be encoded. I guess I'll head over and request ista p.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

:thumbup:


----------



## xaver1002 (Jan 28, 2017)

One question:
Does ISTA+ has some sort of manual stored inside? Lets say I need an engine rebuild, does it have some manual how to put things back together, without connecting it to the car?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

xaver1002 said:


> One question:
> Does ISTA+ has some sort of manual stored inside? Lets say I need an engine rebuild, does it have some manual how to put things back together, without connecting it to the car?


ISTA+ has procedures that can be reviewed without connecting to the car. Read the section about offline viewing using your VIN.

Sent from Bimmerfest App


----------



## Andy193 (Feb 11, 2017)

*ISTA/D problem*

Hi,

When I try to do a complete identification of the car the Error message appears: *The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check whether the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated.*

BMW E46 2001 318i
K+DCAN silver cable (no physical switch)
ISTA works fine if I use the VIN tab or Basic Features tab under Operations

Ignition on > connect cable from laptop to car > start ISTA > Settings > VCI Config > Ediabas > Operations > Read Out Vehicle Data > Complete Identification > Error message

Any ideas? Please help!

Thank you!


----------



## OldE39 (Jan 16, 2011)

Please help me! I was trying to install ISTA following the install guide exactly, but I got this error message while running the ITSAGUI (step 8 Run ISTAGUI shortcut from your desktop as administrator).









What could have gone wrong? The computer is a i3 with 4GB ram running windows 7 with SP1.

Thanks a lot!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

OldE39 said:


> Please help me! I was trying to install ISTA following the install guide exactly, but I got this error message while running the ITSAGUI (step 8 Run ISTAGUI shortcut from your desktop as administrator).


Make sure you installed all prerequisite software.


----------



## OldE39 (Jan 16, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> Make sure you installed all prerequisite software.


You are right, I didn't install the prerequisite software, but it's not there in the download link:










Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Look in the tools folder.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

OldE39 said:


> You are right, I didn't install the prerequisite software, but it's not there in the download link:


If not in Tools folder, you can always download some directly from manufacturer. Install vcredist x64 & x86 through 2015.


----------



## OldE39 (Jan 16, 2011)

OldE39 said:


> You are right, I didn't install the prerequisite software, but it's not there in the download link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I followed the installation guide PDF I downloaded. I think the prerequisite is in the tools folder. I did install everything needed in the tools folder.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

OldE39 said:


> Ok, I followed the installation guide PDF I downloaded. I think the prerequisite is in the tools folder. I did install everything needed in the tools folder.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


And? Did it work or you still have the same error?


----------



## OldE39 (Jan 16, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> Make sure you installed all prerequisite software.


Ok, I just got it work! I need to install both the 32 and 64 bit vc_redist.exe!

Thank you so much, Reclaimer and everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## circiusorin (Mar 1, 2017)

hey everyone....i have win7 x86 and cannot seem to make it work .... program stopped working ... problem event name clr20r3... i did all the steps i have it in two directories d and c ... both directories do the same thing ... the exact same error ... i followed the steps inside ... the only thing i couldnt install was redist x64... any hints ? thanks.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

circiusorin said:


> hey everyone....i have win7 x86 and cannot seem to make it work .... program stopped working ... problem event name clr20r3... i did all the steps i have it in two directories d and c ... both directories do the same thing ... the exact same error ... i followed the steps inside ... the only thing i couldnt install was redist x64... any hints ? thanks.


Problem seems to be with your OS, you can try and repair .NET or attempt some service and registry fixes. Google the error, there's a lot of discussion around it.


----------



## circiusorin (Mar 1, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> Problem seems to be with your OS, you can try and repair .NET or attempt some service and registry fixes. Google the error, there's a lot of discussion around it.


Thanks for the reply...i tried to google it ... but the topics i found were not exactly for the ista...they are for something else...i just erased all and starting again...hope to sort it out . Cheers

Trimis de pe al meu SM-G925F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## circiusorin (Mar 1, 2017)

Also this freaking error... any hint ? The cable works fine

Trimis de pe al meu SM-G925F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

circiusorin said:


> Thanks for the reply...i tried to google it ... but the topics i found were not exactly for the ista...they are for something else...i just erased all and starting again...hope to sort it out . Cheers
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-G925F folosind Tapatalk


It's not an ISTA specific error, it's a Microsoft issue. It can affect any application. You can get an idea of what to do here:
http://techdracula.com/fix-program-has-stopped-working-problem-event-name-clr20r3/


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

circiusorin said:


> Also this freaking error... any hint ? The cable works fine
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-G925F folosind Tapatalk


As long as your cable works, you can ignore it.


----------



## circiusorin (Mar 1, 2017)

Now i cannot install vcredist... uhh sighs

Trimis de pe al meu SM-G925F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

circiusorin said:


> Now i cannot install vcredist... uhh sighs
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-G925F folosind Tapatalk


Switch to a different Windows version, try 10 x64.


----------



## circiusorin (Mar 1, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> Switch to a different Windows version, try 10 x64.


The error was because my win7 was not sp1... i stopped updates when i first installed windows...so in order to succesfully install .net and c++ specified versions you need windows 7 with sp1 update.

Trimis de pe al meu SM-G925F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Andy193 (Feb 11, 2017)

Andy193 said:


> Hi,
> 
> When I try to do a complete identification of the car the Error message appears: *The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check whether the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated.*
> 
> ...


The problem with the error was the cable that I purchased on ebay for £12. I was advised to purchase a quality cable and I found one on one-stop-electronics for $99 ( http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=16 ). Also make sure to use the male to female interface adapter if your car is <2006 and requires K-CAN communication.

Thank you Reclaimer!


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Andy193 said:


> The problem with the error was the cable that I purchased on ebay for £12. I was advised to purchase a quality cable and I found one on one-stop-electronics for $99 ( http://www.one-stop-electronics.com/shop/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=16 ). Also make sure to use the male to female interface adapter if your car is <2006 and requires K-CAN communication.
> 
> Thank you Reclaimer!


:thumbup:


----------



## Ninio (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello, I have the following issue. When i try to read Vehicle data I g***1077;t error NET-0015: HOST NOT FOUND. I change port numbers from both EDIABAS.INI folders and the result is the same, also K + DCAN cable is ok I use it with BMWCarly and works fine for me.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Ninio said:


> Hello, I have the following issue. When i try to read Vehicle data I g***1077;t error NET-0015: HOST NOT FOUND. I change port numbers from both EDIABAS.INI folders and the result is the same, also K + DCAN cable is ok I use it with BMWCarly and works fine for me.


Edit the EDIABAS.ini in ~\Rheingold\Ediabas\BIN folder and change INTERFACE to STD:OBD and try again. It has to match what you have in C:\EDIABAS. There is no port configuration needed for K+DCAN, not sure what ports you changed.


----------



## Ninio (Mar 23, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> Edit the EDIABAS.ini in ~\Rheingold\Ediabas\BIN folder and change INTERFACE to STD:OBD and try again. It has to match what you have in C:\EDIABAS. There is no port configuration needed for K+DCAN, not sure what ports you changed.


I follow the steps from GUIDE TO ISTA+ pdf


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Ninio said:


> I follow the steps from GUIDE TO ISTA+ pdf


Did you try changing the interface in the Rheingold EDIABAS folder?


----------



## Ninio (Mar 23, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> Did you try changing the interface in the Rheingold EDIABAS folder?


Sorry for the question, but what do you mean with that ? Maybe to set port 6801 just like in C EDIBAS ?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Ninio said:


> Sorry for the question, but what do you mean with that ? Maybe to set port 6801 just like in C EDIBAS ?


In the Rheingold EDIABAS ini file, it should look like this at the beginning:

```
;#################
;# EDIABAS 7.3.0 #
;#################

;=============================================================================
[Configuration]
;=============================================================================
Interface        = STD:OBD
#Interface	     = STD:PASSTHRUD
#Interface      = REMOTE
```
For your K+DCAN, make sure that the Interface above is the same (STD:OBD).


----------



## Ninio (Mar 23, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> In the Rheingold EDIABAS ini file, it should look like this at the beginning:
> 
> ```
> ;#################
> ...


;#################
;# EDIABAS 7.3.0 #
;#################

;=============================================================================
[Configuration]
;=============================================================================
Interface = STD:OBD
Simulation = 0

EcuPath = C:\EDIABAS\ECU
SimulationPath = C:\EDIABAS\SIM
TracePath = C:\Windows\Temp
TraceSize = 1024

Maybe it's something with the ports idk I set it to COM9 just like in your thread.


----------



## aurashku (Mar 23, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> Edit the EDIABAS.ini in ~\Rheingold\Ediabas\BIN folder and change INTERFACE to STD:OBD and try again. It has to match what you have in C:\EDIABAS. There is no port configuration needed for K+DCAN, not sure what ports you changed.


it worked for me. Thanks!


----------



## drastic25 (Nov 7, 2016)

quick stupid question, i have ista+ on my computer connected to my 2014 f02 trying to program my driver led xenon headlight it say encode in ista+, i can get it the headlight learn and stay on using ista+ but when i shut off the car it don't stay on. Do i need to recode or re vin it, if so how is it done using ista+...btw it a mint used headlight i know it work because when i run the learning process on ista+ everything work led, halo's, blinker and low high beam.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

drastic25 said:


> quick stupid question, i have ista+ on my computer connected to my 2014 f02 trying to program my driver led xenon headlight it say encode in ista+, i can get it the headlight learn and stay on using ista+ but when i shut off the car it don't stay on. Do i need to recode or re vin it, if so how is it done using ista+...btw it a mint used headlight i know it work because when i run the learning process on ista+ everything work led, halo's, blinker and low high beam.


You need 2 things for ISTA+ to program and encode your car:
1. Service Data 
2. ICOM

ISTA+ won't program without an ICOM. You're better off with ESYS for coding and get the car learning in ISTA+.

Sent from Bimmerfest App


----------



## Mentat (Jan 8, 2006)

All installed, but problem when connecting to my dad's E83 LCI via K+DCAN USB-Serial interface.

This is the cable



> NET-0014 Host not found


Idea?

*Later Edit*



> Edit the EDIABAS.ini in ~\Rheingold\Ediabas\BIN folder and change INTERFACE to STD:OBD and try again. It has to match what you have in C:\EDIABAS. There is no port configuration needed for K+DCAN, not sure what ports you changed.


Did that, now vehicle cannot be identified.

Do I need PSDZData for E83 LCI?

Prod date: 2007-11-05
X3 30SD (286 HP), facelift

How can I check if the cable is good? I've use it on the same car a few years ago, for coding and worked.
my cable is this

   

I use the latest driver for Win 10 X64.

For diagnosis I must use the black adapter?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Mentat said:


> All installed, but problem when connecting to my dad's E83 LCI via K+DCAN USB-Serial interface.
> 
> This is the cable
> 
> ...


The adapter is for pre-2/2007 cars to bridge pins. You don't need to use it.


----------



## Mentat (Jan 8, 2006)

Without the black adapter, INPA seems to connect, but nothing works inside INPA - communication failure


----------



## oilburner26 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Help Required on ISTA Connection Problem*

I've installed ISTA+ sucessfully on two different laptops one is on a 32bit Windows 7 and the other is a newer 64bit Windows 10 laptop.

I'm using a ENET cable for both vehicles

Both laptops connect to my 2014 BMW F11 520d but when I tried to connect to my wife's 2012 R56 Mini Cooper d there's no connection, I know the socket in the mini is good because I can connect sucessfully a Foxwell NT510 scanner.

Any suggestions most appreciated.


----------



## ktjs (Mar 31, 2017)

Aurieg said:


> When you connect ENET to your car your PC should recognize it as "unidentified network". On my car it works with ignition off but yours maybe different. Check your ista settings for ENET settings as well. Btw which car are you connecting it to?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Bimmerfest mobile app


Yes it recognize it but not for long. After a while, it dropped back to disconnected. After i start my car, it stays as unidentified network.

What ista settings you refer? I have tried "ENET local area and network" and "ENET direct connection" and even ediabas.ini options. Is there some other settings i should be aware of?

When selecting ENET cable from connection manager, i see it shows VIN of my car correctly and it show ip 169.254.17.28. I also tried to remove network settings and let it get ip with dhcp and it got 169.254.173.30

I'm connecting to 11/2011 530xd.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

ktjs said:


> So you did not change ediabas.ini at all? I think changing ediabas.ini did not change my errors at all so maybe its not used in case of enet cable.
> 
> Im using ista D 4.04.12 and installed it according to instructions. I had inpa installed in this laptop before but i removed it and installed Mikes Easy BMW tools instaed with 7.3.0 ediabas.
> 
> ...





Aurieg said:


> When you connect ENET to your car your PC should recognize it as "unidentified network". On my car it works with ignition off but yours maybe different. Check your ista settings for ENET settings as well. Btw which car are you connecting it to?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Bimmerfest mobile app





ktjs said:


> Yes it recognize it but not for long. After a while, it dropped back to disconnected. After i start my car, it stays as unidentified network.
> 
> What ista settings you refer? I have tried "ENET local area and network" and "ENET direct connection" and even ediabas.ini options. Is there some other settings i should be aware of?
> 
> ...


ENET configuration is included in the Beginner's Guide. Did you follow all the steps?

As for the language notification, it could be that you didn't unpack the Rheingold file properly or if its still blocked. Post a screenshot of the error.


----------



## ktjs (Mar 31, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> ENET configuration is included in the Beginner's Guide. Did you follow all the steps?
> 
> As for the language notification, it could be that you didn't unpack the Rheingold file properly or if its still blocked. Post a screenshot of the error.


Yes i followed "USING BMW RHEINGOLD ISTA WITH ENET CABLE" from beginner guide. I did not found virutal network manager so i uninstalled vmware

The language error is seen in log file, not in GUI. I checked the SHA1 of rheingold.7z and it matched so it should be downloaded preperly. I did not have unblock option even i have downloaded it twice (although first time i downloaded it with ubuntu).

here is the error message i get http://pasteboard.co/5sYWq2geB.png
this is vci config http://pasteboard.co/5sZBrKVuh.png
and here is the connection manager http://pasteboard.co/5t1FOVYUg.png

This is error grepped from log file
SQLite error (26): file is encrypted or is not a database
SQLite error (26): file is encrypted or is not a database
SQLite error (26): file is encrypted or is not a database
2017-04-17 17:51:17 ERROR [T] ISTA: [1] App.App() - Your language ENGB is not supported by the available database! Available languages are .
2017-04-17 17:51:19 ERROR [T] ISTA: [1] ServiceLocator.GetService<T>() - No service registered for type "BMW.Rheingold.CoreFramework.Contracts.AIR.IAirService". Using default instead.
SQLite error (26): file is encrypted or is not a database
SQLite error (26): file is encrypted or is not a database
2017-04-17 17:53:07 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: G_ZGW, job: STATUS_VIN_LESEN, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:08 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: ZGW_01, job: STATUS_VIN_LESEN, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:09 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: G_CAS, job: STATUS_FAHRGESTELLNUMMER, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:10 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: D_CAS, job: STATUS_FAHRGESTELLNUMMER, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:11 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: G_ZGW, job: STATUS_VIN_LESEN, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:12 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: ZGW_01, job: STATUS_VIN_LESEN, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:13 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: ZCS_ALL, job: FGNR_LESEN, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:14 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: D_0080, job: AIF_FG_NR_LESEN, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:15 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: D_0010, job: AIF_LESEN, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:16 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: D_LM, job: READ_FVIN, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:17 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: G_CAS, job: STATUS_FAHRGESTELLNUMMER, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:18 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: frm_87, job: READ_FVIN, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:19 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: EWS3, job: FGNR_LESEN, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:20 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: D_ZGM, job: C_FG_LESEN, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:21 INFO [T] ISTA: [19] ECUKom.apiJob() - (ecu: G_FRM, job: STATUS_VCM_VIN, param: , resultFilter ) - failed with apiError: 162:NET-0012: NO CONNECTION
2017-04-17 17:53:21 ERROR [T] ISTA: [1] ExceptionHandler.Handle() - failed with exception: BMW.Rheingold.CoreFramework.AppException: Error --- The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check whether the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated.


----------



## ktjs (Mar 31, 2017)

With the help from Reclaimer I can now read fault codes and ISTA D is working. 

The problem was that stopping avast anti virus sw was not enough but needed to be completely uninstalled. Also ediabas.ini was modified to have "Interface=ENET" in c:\rheingold\ediabas\bin\ediabas.ini and in c:\ediabas\bin\ediabas.ini. 

Thanks again Reclaimer :thumbup:


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

ktjs said:


> With the help from Reclaimer I can now read fault codes and ISTA D is working.
> 
> The problem was that stopping avast anti virus sw was not enough but needed to be completely uninstalled. Also ediabas.ini was modified to have "Interface=ENET" in c:\rheingold\ediabas\bin\ediabas.ini and in c:\ediabas\bin\ediabas.ini.
> 
> Thanks again Reclaimer :thumbup:


Glad it worked out


----------



## Aurieg (Apr 5, 2017)

ktjs said:


> With the help from Reclaimer I can now read fault codes and ISTA D is working.
> 
> The problem was that stopping avast anti virus sw was not enough but needed to be completely uninstalled. Also ediabas.ini was modified to have "Interface=ENET" in c:\rheingold\ediabas\bin\ediabas.ini and in c:\ediabas\bin\ediabas.ini.
> 
> Thanks again Reclaimer


Glad to hear you were able to sort things out

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## DustinGroff (Mar 25, 2017)

Having some possible connectivity issues and not sure if it's related to a corrupt installation of ISTA+ or if I have something else wrong. I have been having issues with the ABS, AWD, DSC, EBV codes and think it may be related to the VTG module. When I try to run the calibration I get a couple strange errors. I posted screen shots of the errors I get. Can anybody confirm if this is related to my ISTA+ install or if the problem lies within the car? Also, when I close the operation I get another error, also pictured. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

DustinGroff said:


> Having some possible connectivity issues and not sure if it's related to a corrupt installation of ISTA+ or if I have something else wrong. I have been having issues with the ABS, AWD, DSC, EBV codes and think it may be related to the VTG module. When I try to run the calibration I get a couple strange errors. I posted screen shots of the errors I get. Can anybody confirm if this is related to my ISTA+ install or if the problem lies within the car? Also, when I close the operation I get another error, also pictured. Any feedback is appreciated. Thanks in advance.


Try setting COM port latency to 1 in Advanced Settings for the port and for the last one, reinstall VC++ Redistributables and try again.


----------



## aloxley (Apr 24, 2017)

Bought 2006 525i car went into water before bought it...Had it for 2 month now want go into reverse..????

Sent from my Z981 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

aloxley said:


> Bought 2006 525i car went into water before bought it...Had it for 2 month now want go into reverse..????
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Bimmerfest mobile app


And??? :dunno:


----------



## stevecvo (Aug 11, 2009)

Many thanks for the link to ISTA D. After a bit of a struggle I have loaded this on my new Windows 10 laptop with an i7 chip and although I can open and look through ISTA I can't for the life of me get it to connect to my E39 using my K+D CAN USB interface. I have set everything up exactly as per the installation instructions and have turned off my Kasperky Internet Security but every time I try to connect I get the message "NET-0016 HOST NOT FOUND".

I have an older version of INPA on my Windows 7 computer and my cable connects with the car using this so there is no fault with the cable. I have checked the drivers for the cable and there are no updates for these. Any suggestions as to where I could look now would be welcomed as I am beginning to tear my hair out having got so near to success.


----------



## aloxley (Apr 24, 2017)

Funny thing... This just happened I went to move it and it went into reverse

Sent from my Z981 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

aloxley said:


> Funny thing... This just happened I went to move it and it went into reverse
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Bimmerfest mobile app


Wrong thread...ask in the model specific threads.


----------



## DustinGroff (Mar 25, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> Try setting COM port latency to 1 in Advanced Settings for the port and for the last one, reinstall VC++ Redistributables and try again.


By "the last one" do you mean minimum write timeout? And do I just need the latest VC++ for x86 if I'm running 64bit windows 10?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

DustinGroff said:


> By "the last one" do you mean minimum write timeout? And do I just need the latest VC++ for x86 if I'm running 64bit windows 10?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Bimmerfest mobile app


Last picture with the dll error. If you're running x64, you will need both x86 and x64 bit versions installed.


----------



## aloxley (Apr 24, 2017)

Trying get this car running right what should I do

Sent from my Z981 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

aloxley said:


> Trying get this car running right what should I do
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Bimmerfest mobile app


Get ISTA+ and diagnose first. Once you get an idea of what is wrong, then you can proceed with what you need to fix. Ask for the link *here*


----------



## DustinGroff (Mar 25, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> Last picture with the dll error. If you're running x64, you will need both x86 and x64 bit versions installed.


Got it. I know I had changed the latency timer to 1 but for some reason it went back to default. This improved communication with other modules, but I'm still getting the same errors when trying to run adaptations on the transfer case. If I have an error with the telematics unit and under fault list it has a red dot next to it, could this inhibit communication with VTG module? I have replaced VTG module with a used unit, did not help.

I also did a repair installation on both VC++ versions and still getting the .dll error when closing out of operation.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

DustinGroff said:


> Got it. I know I had changed the latency timer to 1 but for some reason it went back to default. This improved communication with other modules, but I'm still getting the same errors when trying to run adaptations on the transfer case. If I have an error with the telematics unit and under fault list it has a red dot next to it, could this inhibit communication with VTG module? I have replaced VTG module with a used unit, did not help.
> 
> I also did a repair installation on both VC++ versions and still getting the .dll error when closing out of operation.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


Completely *uninstall *any AV, clean registry off its remnants as well. Turn off UAC and Firewall.

Try loading service function from the menu instead of the ECU:

Vehicle Management
Service Function
Power Train
Transfer Box Transmission Control Unit
Transfer Box (VTG): Calibration

Post a screenshot of the fault memory and the code. TCU is basically a car computer that kind of snoops on the other ECUs in the car, then translates and shared the information as needed. It piggy-backs onto the CAN bus. Because it works off the CAN bus it doesn't need to be physically connected to the ECUs themselves. It can get data from any ECU. So while it is a part of the system, I don't believe it prevents communication over the CAN to other modules.


----------



## derutatu (Apr 24, 2017)

Hi there. Still new here, trying to learn first ..so, some basics if you have the pleasure please  ..
1. Is it safe to update software with ISTA on all BMW's that come through my shop ? What problems can I run into ? (assuming i have a good power supply for car and laptop)
2. Can updates on comfort mode, brick an ECU (or more) ?
3. If updates are safe, on what series can i do them ? F, G for sure..can i do E ?
4. Updates for Navi maps, can I do them in ISTA also ? Again, is it safe ? Do you recommend E-Sys more for this job ?
5. What aftermarket power supply do you recommend for programming, coding (to use with car) ? From what i read, for E-series without Efficient Dynamics must be around 40A, and must not go over 14.2v, while for E-series/F-series with Efficient Dynamics must be around 80A, and must not go over 14.8v. Is this correct ? If so, is there a power supply that can fit both situations ? I did some research about this, but i think it is an important issue and must be correctly addressed, so I would trust more an answer from you guys. Is Mean Well SE-1000-15 ok for both situations ?
6. I have an ICOM A2+B+C with ISTA. I understand that E-Sys is more complex than ISTA, regarding coding and programming for F-Series, as NCSExpert and WINkfp are for E-Series. You can do coding in ISTA also right ? for all series ? Or ISTA does less ?

p.s. I browsed this forum a little and got lots of reading material, so I'm still learning, but want to do this properly ..thank you in advance and hope to learn some things around


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

derutatu said:


> Hi there. Still new here, trying to learn first ..so, some basics if you have the pleasure please  ..
> 1. Is it safe to update software with ISTA on all BMW's that come through my shop ? What problems can I run into ? (assuming i have a good power supply for car and laptop)
> 2. Can updates on comfort mode, brick an ECU (or more) ?
> 3. If updates are safe, on what series can i do them ? F, G for sure..can i do E ?
> ...


1. Is it safe to update software with ISTA on all BMW's that come through my shop ? What problems can I run into ? (assuming i have a good power supply for car and laptop) - *Depends on many factors, but as long as you use an ICOM and a good power supply, you should be OK.*
2. Can updates on comfort mode, brick an ECU (or more) ? - *As long as you stick to the proposed measures plan in Comfort Mode and your setup (laptop, software etc.) is solid, there shouldn't be any opportunity to brick an ECU.*
3. If updates are safe, on what series can i do them ? F, G for sure..can i do E ? *F, G and I series and for Motorrad models with vehicle electrical system 2020 (BN2020). E Series programming is not supported in ISTA+, use ISTA/P or WinKFP for individual modules.*
4. Updates for Navi maps, can I do them in ISTA also ? Again, is it safe ? Do you recommend E-Sys more for this job ? - *I have not attempted this with ISTA+, but would assume process is similar to ISTA/P. I'd stick with ESYS strictly for ease of use.*
5. What aftermarket power supply do you recommend for programming, coding (to use with car) ? From what i read, for E-series without Efficient Dynamics must be around 40A, and must not go over 14.2v, while for E-series/F-series with Efficient Dynamics must be around 80A, and must not go over 14.8v. Is this correct ? If so, is there a power supply that can fit both situations ? I did some research about this, but i think it is an important issue and must be correctly addressed, so I would trust more an answer from you guys. Is Mean Well SE-1000-15 ok for both situations ? - *Schumacher 700A should fit all requirements. While there are many recommendations, unless you're 100% comfortable modifying a Power Supply to use with the cars, I wouldn't do it. If you do, Google "Server Power Supply Conversion" and you'll get a lot of information.*
6. I have an ICOM A2+B+C with ISTA. I understand that E-Sys is more complex than ISTA, regarding coding and programming for F-Series, as NCSExpert and WINkfp are for E-Series. You can do coding in ISTA also right ? for all series ? Or ISTA does less ? - *You need to differentiate between coding and "encoding". ISTA+ will do "encoding" depending on the programming required. That is not the same as coding (features). I don't think I'd say ESYS is more complicated than ISTA+, each are different in the way they approach coding/programming.
*


----------



## derutatu (Apr 24, 2017)

Kindly thank you !
That Server Power Supply will do the trick, i know how to modify it, really appreciate the answer !


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Ababians said:


> Hello guys I am beginner in ista and i have to questions
> Where is the prerrequisites folder to install in
> whats the matter if i open unblock file after all ista files are downloaded. could be this action a problem....
> Please I need help.
> thanks


Didn't want to lose sight of this post. The pre-requisites for ISTA+ install are on Page 2 of the Installation Guide. While the location doesn't matter, preferred location is C:\ to keep things simple. Unblocking the files after is OK, but the first step in the installation (which is to run unblock.reg before doing anything else), would have avoided the need to unblock files after the fact. As long as the files are not blocked, it should be OK.


----------



## stevecvo (Aug 11, 2009)

stevecvo said:


> Many thanks for the link to ISTA D. After a bit of a struggle I have loaded this on my new Windows 10 laptop with an i7 chip and although I can open and look through ISTA I can't for the life of me get it to connect to my E39 using my K+D CAN USB interface. I have set everything up exactly as per the installation instructions and have turned off my Kasperky Internet Security but every time I try to connect I get the message "NET-0016 HOST NOT FOUND".
> 
> I have an older version of INPA on my Windows 7 computer and my cable connects with the car using this so there is no fault with the cable. I have checked the drivers for the cable and there are no updates for these. Any suggestions as to where I could look now would be welcomed as I am beginning to tear my hair out having got so near to success.


Update. I finally resolved the problem after a lot of online help from Reclaimer for which I am very grateful. My main problem lay with the drivers for the USB cable which worked fine with the old version of INPA but not with the later version included in the Rheingold setup. Updating the drivers and turning off the Kaspersky firewall in addition to the online protection enabled me to connect with the car and begin to explore what ISTA can do


----------



## DustinGroff (Mar 25, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> Completely *uninstall *any AV, clean registry off its remnants as well. Turn off UAC and Firewall.
> 
> Try loading service function from the menu instead of the ECU:
> 
> ...


Okay, I got rid of the .dll error by installing an older version of VC++. Thank you for that. 
This screenshot shows the TCU errors I'm getting. If you want me to move this to a different forum section, I certainly can. I'm just wondering if this could be related to my transfer case problems. Honestly, I hope it isn't because I just sprung for a remanufactured transfer case. Tired of having my car in pieces taking up my garage. I have also tried doing TC adaptations from control unit tree and from service function. Keep getting a "could not complete because a fault occurred, try again?". I've also tried it with the transfer case motor off the transfer case. The motor turns and then the fault occurs again. Thinking maybe there isn't enough resistance inside the transfer case to send feedback to the VTG module or there is something wrong with the transfer case motor and it can't reverse itself? Either way I look at it, it was making some terrible noise when the AWD faults started and the transfer case already has 145k miles on it so I could spend $400 on a new TC motor and fix it, but who knows how long the actual TC will last after that and then I would have to replace the TC and get a new motor with it regardless. Let me know what you think when you get a chance or if you'd prefer I move this to another forum topic. Honestly, you seem to be one of the most knowledgeable people on here which is why I'm posing this question here (aside from my ISTA+ issue). Thanks again.


----------



## derekwilkinson (May 13, 2013)

Okay i'm super confused here... I followed the instructions, but ISTA gives an error when trying to connect "The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check whether the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated."

I followed the instructions in the guide (set to OBD in both Edibas config files).

And even more strangely, it works with INPA (was able to read all module data)


----------



## DustinGroff (Mar 25, 2017)

derekwilkinson said:


> Okay i'm super confused here... I followed the instructions, but ISTA gives an error when trying to connect "The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check whether the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated."
> 
> I followed the instructions in the guide (set to OBD in both Edibas config files).
> 
> And even more strangely, it works with INPA (was able to read all module data)


This happened to me too. I changed my com port to port 1 and it worked. It's worth a shot, easy to change back if it doesn't work.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## derekwilkinson (May 13, 2013)

DustinGroff said:


> This happened to me too. I changed my com port to port 1 and it worked. It's worth a shot, easy to change back if it doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Bimmerfest mobile app


Its working! I changed to COM1 from COM9.

Also, I noticed in the OBD config file, it said Hardware=USB. I changed it to Hardware=OBD


----------



## DustinGroff (Mar 25, 2017)

derekwilkinson said:


> Its working! I changed to COM1 from COM9.
> 
> Also, I noticed in the OBD config file, it said Hardware=USB. I changed it to Hardware=OBD


Nice work. Glad I could give back to the forum after getting help from others. Make sure you set your latency to 1 too. Does a lot of goofy things if you don't.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

DustinGroff said:


> Okay, I got rid of the .dll error by installing an older version of VC++. Thank you for that.
> This screenshot shows the TCU errors I'm getting. If you want me to move this to a different forum section, I certainly can. I'm just wondering if this could be related to my transfer case problems. Honestly, I hope it isn't because I just sprung for a remanufactured transfer case. Tired of having my car in pieces taking up my garage. I have also tried doing TC adaptations from control unit tree and from service function. Keep getting a "could not complete because a fault occurred, try again?". I've also tried it with the transfer case motor off the transfer case. The motor turns and then the fault occurs again. Thinking maybe there isn't enough resistance inside the transfer case to send feedback to the VTG module or there is something wrong with the transfer case motor and it can't reverse itself? Either way I look at it, it was making some terrible noise when the AWD faults started and the transfer case already has 145k miles on it so I could spend $400 on a new TC motor and fix it, but who knows how long the actual TC will last after that and then I would have to replace the TC and get a new motor with it regardless. Let me know what you think when you get a chance or if you'd prefer I move this to another forum topic. Honestly, you seem to be one of the most knowledgeable people on here which is why I'm posing this question here (aside from my ISTA+ issue). Thanks again.


I sent you a PM. The issue does need to be followed up elsewhere. It's not software related.


----------



## Aurieg (Apr 5, 2017)

Someone just needs to upload a ready to use .Vmdk (vmware) file so that others won't have any issues ever, plug and play for all. That's how I've been transferring my ista between my PCs as opposed to reinstalling everything everytime.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Aurieg (Apr 5, 2017)

Aurieg said:


> Someone just needs to upload a ready to use .Vmdk (vmware) file so that others won't have any issues ever, plug and play for all. That's how I've been transferring my ista between my PCs as opposed to reinstalling everything everytime.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Bimmerfest mobile app


Granted it's 250gb but could be less with Windows XP install. 


Reclaimer said:


> I sent you a PM. The issue does need to be followed up elsewhere. It's not software related.


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Aurieg said:


> Someone just needs to upload a ready to use .Vmdk (vmware) file so that others won't have any issues ever, plug and play for all. That's how I've been transferring my ista between my PCs as opposed to reinstalling everything everytime.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Bimmerfest mobile app





Aurieg said:


> Granted it's 250gb but could be less with Windows XP install.
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Bimmerfest mobile app


There have been many attempts out there, but they've died out eventually. Too much work to build, update and maintain.


----------



## derutatu (Apr 24, 2017)

any reason to upgrade from ISTA 4.04.12 to 4.04.31 ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

derutatu said:


> any reason to upgrade from ISTA 4.04.12 to 4.04.31 ?



If you enter VIN manually and it cannot find vehicle details.
Each version comes with new optimization and files are small, but you can also just wait until 4.05.xx release next month.


----------



## derutatu (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks! Also, is SDP (psdzdata from ISTA) same as psdzdata from e-sys ? Can I update "...Rheingold\PSdZ\data_swi\psdzdata" with a newer one ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

derutatu said:


> Thanks! Also, is SDP (psdzdata from ISTA) same as psdzdata from e-sys ? Can I update "...Rheingold\PSdZ\data_swi\psdzdata" with a newer one ?


SDP is ISTA+ service data.
Psdzdata_Full is from ISTA-P. It is similar but not the same.

Only reason to update is if you plan on programming (excludes E-series) with ICOM.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

Almaretto said:


> SDP is ISTA+ service data.
> Psdzdata_Full is from ISTA-P. It is similar but not the same.
> 
> Only reason to update is if you plan on programming (excludes E-series) with ICOM.


Yes!
And if your car is out of production the need for further software or diagnostic updates is unlikely.


----------



## bmwcoupèita (Oct 7, 2016)

Great Job, thanks very much.

Almaretto
Pshoey
Shawn Sheridan
ruben_17non
aboulfad


----------



## meQD (Sep 15, 2015)

Hi
Seems everyone could make it except me :/ the Rheingold archive can not be unblocked because i couldn't install/find EDIABAS and VCRedist x32 on my windows 10 x64 idk why

All i need is to access E90 ISTA d repair manuals, please let me know if theres any installation shortcut just for that or any Youtube installation guide?
Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## derutatu (Apr 24, 2017)

Hello. Quick question. I have an F10, with factory iLevel, navigation upgraded from business to proffessional and 2 ecu in red (something related to combox and itouch, i don't remember exactly. Thing is I want to do an iLevel update, mostly for dde and gearbox. To avoid spicing things up, I must (or at least that is my ideea) leave update for nbt untouched, and i guess avoid updating red ecu's. So, all I have to do is switch update from confort to expert and uncheck programming and encoding for navigation and ecu's that i don't want touched ? That is all and correct ?

p.s. What ecu's are worth updating ? And what are those that don't bring nothing new to the table ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

derutatu said:


> Hello. Quick question. I have an F10, with factory iLevel, navigation upgraded from business to proffessional and 2 ecu in red (something related to combox and itouch, i don't remember exactly. Thing is I want to do an iLevel update, mostly for dde and gearbox. To avoid spicing things up, I must (or at least that is my ideea) leave update for nbt untouched, and i guess avoid updating red ecu's. So, all I have to do is switch update from confort to expert and uncheck programming and encoding for navigation and ecu's that i don't want touched ? That is all and correct ?
> 
> p.s. What ecu's are worth updating ? And what are those that don't bring nothing new to the table ?


ISTA+ does not have an expert mode to individually select ECU's like E-sys.

You must update all dependent ECU's to maintain same I-Level. There are never release notes so no way recommend specific ECU's other than based on speculation/second-hand perceived improvements of existing functions.


----------



## derutatu (Apr 24, 2017)

Thank you for the reply. So, if I stick to ISTA/P, I can do the update as I need ?

Is there another way to find out dependencies besides esys ? Correctly reading the module "tree" in ISTA will make me figure out dependencies ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

derutatu said:


> Thank you for the reply. So, if I stick to ISTA/P, I can do the update as I need ?
> 
> Is there another way to find out dependencies besides esys ? Correctly reading the module "tree" in ISTA will make me figure out dependencies ?


ISTA-P does have Expert Mode, but retrofits can overwrite and force updates. I only know how to check dependencies in E-sys; not sure how it is done in other programs.


----------



## derutatu (Apr 24, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> ISTA-P does have Expert Mode, but retrofits can overwrite and force updates. I only know how to check dependencies in E-sys; not sure how it is done in other programs.


If the retrofited items remain unchecked in the final measure plan, it should not overwrite, correct ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

derutatu said:


> If the retrofited items remain unchecked in the final measure plan, it should not overwrite, correct ?


You are welcome to try and proceed if desired results occur. I personally only flash with E-sys.


----------



## derutatu (Apr 24, 2017)

Of course, things were not as easy as planned.I couldn't do pretty much nothing because of some connection issues. While I could connect with ISTA+ to the car (waiting about 2-3 minutes to receive complete info about car), ISTA/P was not able to successfully connect to the car. Connection ended prematurely (2 errors Global.Unknown and Technical service initialization failed). Then I tried to connect with E-Sys, also, unable to connect (screenshots below). After trying many things (using dhcp server, icom, everything works great on every car, except this one), I was being able to connect with E-Sys, but only while i had an ISTA connection to the car already established (active connection). If I end session in ISTA, E-Sys will also drop out. I left car without battery for 30 minutes, nothing changed. After a few hours, ISTA/P connected (don't know how), but after 20 minutes of trying to create a measure plan, it gave an error again (screenshot below). Tried again, ISTA/P managed to create measure plan (20 minutes again), just to see that it was suggesting replacing all ecu's from car ..I edited the measure plan, just to program dde, egs and 2 other modules, clicked to display measure plan, error again (screenshot below). I then moved to e-sys, connected to the car while ista/p had active session, and tried to calculate tal for complete flash, that ended up in another error. I am afraid to touch the car anymore. Does anyone have any clue about what's happening here ? The car was bought 1 week ago, and has a retrofitted nbt (business in original vin, but proffessional now on car), and old combox is still in FA and coded, but appears red in ISTA. Maybe someone damaged something on car and couldn't properly finish the retrofit without errors ? Any suggestions on what to do next ?

http://i64.tinypic.com/qn7kfd.jpg
http://i63.tinypic.com/35arml4.png
http://i63.tinypic.com/qoj8dd.jpg

p.s. I sometimes got same errors as in this topic. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=798237

The problem was fixed by resetting zgw via a service function in ista/d because ethernet of the gateway didn't respond.. Should i try that ?


----------



## banglenot (Feb 10, 2004)

Successfully installed ISTA+. 

Couple of items for anyone choosing to do it:

1. The actual current instructions are included in the Mega download. Use only those directions.
2. Download via an Ethernet cable link. For me, it was 5-7x faster than wifi. Don't download via wifi. Too many retries and protocol overhead.
3. The only way to get a good download is by Megaloader. 
4. Scan/test the archive for errors before opening it. My first download, via wifi, was riddled with errors, but "installed" anyway. Didn't work, of course.
5. You get more download capacity if you create an account on Mega.


After that, follow the instructions you downloaded and all will be well.

THANKS!!! to the folks who put all this together.


----------



## banglenot (Feb 10, 2004)

Separate post: 

Before the PC it was on failed, I used ISTA/D, and found it had many detailed diagnostic tests and routines to work on individual modules, switches, controls and data points -- like INPA does.

I just loaded ISTA+, and can't find the individual test tools and routines. For example, on ISTA/D I could switch on "point the left headlight up" and so forth. 

Can anyone advise how to get to these test routines on ISTA+?

Thanks!

PS: Also, I found an ISTA user guide, which may help others who are in the "well, it's installed, now what" space.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

banglenot said:


> I just loaded ISTA+, and can't find the individual test tools and routines. For example, on ISTA/D I could switch on "point the left headlight up" and so forth.
> 
> Can anyone advise how to get to these test routines.


After scanning car, you can click individual ecu's on tree diagram to pull up option to test components.

ISTA+ goes by Rheingold and ISTA-D. Which version (number) were you previously using?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

banglenot said:


> Separate post:
> 
> Before the PC it was on failed, I used ISTA/D, and found it had many detailed diagnostic tests and routines to work on individual modules, switches, controls and data points -- like INPA does.
> 
> ...


Besides what Almaretto said, some amount of consolidation has been done on the revamped version of ISTA/D aka ISTA+. Some procedures are now only called after a vehicle is connected. The text search function in either the Troubleshooting, Repair/Maintenance or Service Functions can show instructions offline (REP, FUB, SSP etc.). Procedures (ABL) are also available in Service Function Text Search, but won't be active unless the car is connected.


----------



## banglenot (Feb 10, 2004)

Almaretto said:


> After scanning car, you can click individual ecu's on tree diagram to pull up option to test components.
> 
> ISTA+ goes by Rheingold and ISTA-D. Which version (number) were you previously using?


Thanks! Unfortunately, the PC died and ISTA/D died with it. No data on that install.



Reclaimer said:


> Besides what Almaretto said, some amount of consolidation has been done on the revamped version of ISTA/D aka ISTA+. Some procedures are now only called after a vehicle is connected. The text search function in either the Troubleshooting, Repair/Maintenance or Service Functions can show instructions offline (REP, FUB, SSP etc.). Procedures (ABL) are also available in Service Function Text Search, but won't be active unless the car is connected.


Thank you. I was able to connect (pull down the vehicle data) and access the ECU tree. I have no codes at the moment. I'll try accessing the engine ECU (for example) and see what I get.


----------



## banglenot (Feb 10, 2004)

Almaretto said:


> After scanning car, you can click individual ecu's on tree diagram to pull up option to test components.
> 
> ISTA+ goes by Rheingold and ISTA-D. Which version (number) were you previously using?


I found the Rheingold level I was using on my previous PC: ISTA/D+ 3.54, loaded March 2016. Thanks --


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

banglenot said:


> I found the Rheingold level I was using on my previous PC: ISTA/D+ 3.54, loaded March 2016. Thanks --


Current version is 4.05.32, so you were quite behind with the previous version.


----------



## OhSeven35i (Feb 10, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> Current version is 4.05.32, so you were quite behind with the previous version.


Any chance i can get a PM a link of this newer version? :dunno: the last NZ Mega link was removed


----------



## e46Bavarian (Apr 28, 2014)

Can someone give me step by step directions on replacing and programming a replacement dme for a 98 Bmw 750il 
Much appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

e46Bavarian said:


> Can someone give me step by step directions on replacing and programming a replacement dme for a 98 Bmw 750il
> Much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


ISTA+ has instructions for the physical replacement and all steps required. You can use ISTA/P or WinKFP to program it.


----------



## Wejas (Jul 15, 2017)

Hello, can i get the link ista+ for download please?Thanx


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Wejas said:


> Hello, can i get the link ista+ for download please?Thanx


Wrong thread.


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

Anyone knows why my Ista+ stopped working just like that?

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## gmak2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

Dupe.


----------



## gmak2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

Reclaimer: 

You are amazing. The time and effort that you have put into this, along with the continuing patience with questions leaves mr in awe. Thank you so much for your contributions to the world od BMW!


----------



## gmak2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

OK. I have it installed on a new-to-me SURFACE PRO running W10. When I run ISTA+, the window doesn't open fully. I am unable to see the SERVICE tab as an example. I can't figure out how to get the window to expand to fill the screen.

Is this something related to my possibly installing it wrong? Or is it a function of the Surface pro and I've just wasted time and money?

*Finally, The SETUP.EXE that does the Easy Install of INPA and all of its cousins - will those work under windows 10? I do have all of my Dates and CFG files still on my old computer that I can use a thumb drive to copy over (like the 5.02 -> 5.06 upgrade that goes back to get the earlier files). Is this something that I should do?*

EDIT: I DOUBLE CLICKED ON THE TOP MOST BAR OF THE WINDOW AND IT EXPANDED TO FIT. Except that I can't see the bottom of the screen. Any idea how to fix this? I have to go into the Display settings and set the size of text, apps, and other items to 100%. Man this is going to be tough on my tired old eyes.

ANd where do I find the "SETTINGS > VERSION" tab? EDIT3: Found it by clicking on the "wrench" in the top ribbon. Then choosing "Version". All of hem are 4.05.xx where xx is 20 - 23 (2011)

EDIT2: *When I look in Task Manager, ISTAGui says (32 bit) beside it.* Isn't this supposed to be 64 bit?

While waiting for an answer, I'll go back and re-read this thread. :dunno

Related to the EDIABAS.INI and OBD.INI files.

In the former in the C:\EDIABAS\BIN\EDIABAS.INI

at the "TCP" section I have Port = 3000. Isn't this supposed to be Port = 6801?
I have RemoteHost = LMUC203404. Isn't this supposed to be something like 192.168.68.40 ? I got these things in a user guide called

IN the VCI Config tab in the Administration (Wrench icon)...

*I have Dealer Organization ICOM/ ENET local area and ISIS network - not EDIABAS default settings. (This can't be right)*

Found this in another user guide that looks remarkably like the one that comes with this package. This is done with the computer hooked up to the car. I guess it's late and I'm tired but everything looks just to confusing right now.
7. Select "VCI Config" tab and "Ediabas standard settings (ediabas.ini)", then "OK".


----------



## gmak2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

Allright. Here is where matters stand. It's still early after a late night and I haven't tried it on a car, yet. But, I looked in my old version of EDIABAS on another computer. This one has INPA 5.02, 5.06, ISTA/ D and the suite of INPA's cousins - and they all work quite well under XP.

1. I looked in EDIABAS.ini in C:\EDIABAS\BIN and sure enough, one needs 6801 and 192.168.68.1 as the values for PORT and REMOTEHOST respectively. It remains to be seen if this is true for this W10 version, but I'll try it.
2. After fiddling with screen settings etc on my SURFACE PRO, I was finally able to get the ISTA+ window to fit the screen. I was also able to do things in the service screen. FYI: Click on the wrench at the top of the ISTA window; Click on the tab [VCI Config]; make sure that the Interface type is "Ediabas standard settings (ediabas.ini); 
3. My old version also has values on the right hand side of this screen. I'm not sure if they do anything, but the version 10 has no value in "ISIS hosts or IPs:", whereas my old version has 127.0.0.1
4. The old version has a line that says "Preload programming components at startup? Yes / No. There is no such equivalent in the W10 version.
5. My old version is 2.45.xx (Rheingold). The new one is 4.05.xx

I hope this helps someone.


----------



## gmak2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

INPA can access my car. But ISTA+ cannot. 

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

gmak2012 said:


> INPA can access my car. But ISTA+ cannot.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas?


What specific errors, if any, are you getting? Post a screenshot. What are your EDIABAS settings in the Interface line?


----------



## gmak2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the response Reclaimer. I managed to stumble on the answer.

Found the issue. EDIABAS.INI needs #INTERFACE = REMOTE in it. Without it, INPA will work but ISTA+ will not.

ALSO, be sure to have HARDWARE = USB in the OBD.INI (I don't know if this makes any difference to ISTA+ - but that's what I had in there with my old system)

EDIT: Part of the solution was probably putting INTERFACE = STD:OBD in the file as well - I did so many things that one gets confused at times, I guess. See the next post for a link to someone else with the same problem as me and their resolution.


----------



## gmak2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

Here is a link to someone who was having trouble installing it, and their final solution. Spoiler: 1. Reinstall FTDI drivers; 2. Make changes to EDIABAS.INI in the Rheingold\EDIABAS\BIN directory as well as the C:\EDIABAS\BIN directory. Make sure it says INTERFACE = STD:OBD instead of INTERFACE = REMOTE.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

does anybody know , where can i download another language pack to ISTA+ except the implicit English and Deutsch ?


----------



## wooju (Apr 29, 2017)

Hello, 
I have ista+ 4.05 which does not requaire instalation (got a link from a forum). I am tryng to get my head around it so was watching some videos on youtube and most of them show ista in the expert mode. How do i switch to that mode? Apparently you do it when the app is started for the first time. Can i reset/switch it? 

I am planing to connect the towbar (and other retrofits) and am trying to find the wiring diagram, but everytime i enter the vin or go via basic model, i can't find anything... what am i doing wrong? How do i add those to the car so can see the diagrams?

Lastly, when i search for phrases, i get a lot of documents with a white dot and 'not activated' or 'not initialised' status (don't remember the actual wording). How do i activate/view them? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

wooju said:


> Hello,
> I have ista+ 4.05 which does not requaire instalation (got a link from a forum). I am tryng to get my head around it so was watching some videos on youtube and most of them show ista in the expert mode. How do i switch to that mode? Apparently you do it when the app is started for the first time. Can i reset/switch it?


Expert Mode is something for different program (ie ISTA-P) that allows you to individually configure and program (ie flash update firmware).


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Trying to see where I can Guide from to install Diagnostic part only, currently I have an older version 3.56 and trying to upgrade to 4.06.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

LycanNyc said:


> Trying to see where I can Guide from to install Diagnostic part only, currently I have an older version 3.56 and trying to upgrade to 4.06.


Did you try maybe the guide in the OP or link in software download S-T-I-C-K-Y with instructions? :banghead:


----------



## LycanNyc (Apr 11, 2012)

Almaretto said:


> Did you try maybe the guide in the OP or link in software download S-T-I-C-K-Y with instructions? :banghead:


Yes currently attempting to follow it


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

LycanNyc said:


> Yes currently attempting to follow it


Its not that complicated. If you already downloaded it, and followed the guide, the entire process of setting up to connecting to the car and diagnose shouldn't take more than 15 mins.


----------



## AlphaBetaX5 (Oct 29, 2016)

With the great help of you guys I managed to connect to the car finally!

Few things before asking my questions:

If you have connection issues verify below things first:
1- port com# in Ediabas.ini, obd.ini and in your device manager are the same. Does not matter if 1, 9 or any number. They must be the same.
2-Your ediabas.ini configuration must be " Interface =STDbd" and TCP port# must be "Port = 6801"
3- Preferably start your engine then try connecting your laptop. 
I had the key in ignition for over 15 minutes and battery drained! Fortunately I had a battery jump starter. It happened twice! so be mindful of that!
4- I've heard the adapters with white electronic board are not of quality. Mine happened to be one of them. It worked! But I already request a return and bought a green board one. I think the battery drainage had something to do with the DCAN adapter.

5- If you are following the instruction posted in this thread, you will end up having two ediabas folders. one in your root drive (C and one in your Rheinholds. I renamed the one in Rheinhold pfolder to Rheinhold.backup, and the moved the one in Root drive (C to Rheinhold folder. I notice the one in C drive had all files. but the native ediabas folder in rheinhols was lacking obd.ini!!!

That is it! 

Now my question:

I want to basically check my wheel speed sensors. Where should I see the speed of each wheel? I am planning to go for a short drive to check the sensors/wheel bearing.

Any help is greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## AlphaBetaX5 (Oct 29, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## AlphaBetaX5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Also I got these fault codes:









My assumption is that these are from the past? e.g. I just replaced the washer pump few days ago so it shouldn't be a fault code anymore.

Now Should I clean them and re-evaluate the car for fault codes? 
what is the best way to deal with these codes now?


----------



## AlphaBetaX5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Some tips for beginners:

-Program your windows for auto creating screenshots and save them in a folder. Mine is Windows 7, so I installed this free small program Screenpresso , It allows me to capture the ISAT window, shoot a video for tutorial proposes. 

- Try exploring the ISTA software first without connecting to the car. Here is how: Open 
-ISTA as admin
-Click on Operation
-Click on VIN
-Enter your last 7 characters of your VIN
-Click on Enter
Now you are exploring your car Offline! safe to play and learn!


Now some basic functions:
-Run a vehicle test: -Click on Start Vehicle Test. it reads the current stats on your car


To run some diagnostics:
-Click on Vehicle Information.
-You will notice that "Control Unit Tree" and ControlUnit List are greyed out. in an online connection with your car, those would active and you can clicnk on them and call up the ECU tests and run some actual diagnostics, like see wheel speeds, fans, wipers..... and almost EVERYTHING!


I am still trying to find how to perform some Servomotor Adaptation Rest / Calibration. Basically any reset.



Just thought I'd share these for other beginners who have hard time understanding the software.


----------



## sportwagon5 (Aug 17, 2017)

*Install problems with license*

First off, thanks for posting all of this with such complete instructions, given the complexity of the current cars, without good diagnostics it is impossible to do a lot of work on them without the digital tools.

Unfortunately I am having some issues with getting ISTA+ installed. I am putting it on a W7 64 bit machine that already has INPA installed on it with EDIABAS that works just fine. I followed the instructions, first running unblock.reg (checked for the registry entry), rebooted, downloaded the rest of the files. Installed net framework 4.6.2, 32 and 64 VC++ run times. (did not install EDIABAS since I already have it installed from INPA)

First issue is when I looked at the properties of of Rheingold.7z, I do not see the option at the bottom indicating it is blocked, instead there is nothing there at all. However I am able to use 7zip to uncompress it to c:, then run the reg fix for 64 bit. When I run the ISTAGUI, the first screen I get is a "License Warning" that my local copy is not activated or expired. The next page asks for email and name, and then following that screen there is another that has a key field (filled in), and license field, but it indicates that it will send this to [email protected]. This doesn't seem right. I have searched and found other people having the problem with other versions of ISTA, but no real solution.

I then tried clearing out the install, first rebooted, then removing the files from c:\rheingold, ran RCleanerv4.4, rebooted again, re-downloaded rheingold.7z, went through the install process again, but same problem.

Any suggestions would be most appreciated!


----------



## pmederos (Sep 29, 2017)

I was fairly certain I read thru the entire .PDF document and didnt miss any steps.. Let me check the setting up of the cable


----------



## pmederos (Sep 29, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> Have you checked the ISTA+ Beginner's Guide for info on setting up your cable? There is another EDIABAS folder in Rheingold. Edit the EDIABAS.ini file and change INTERFACE to STD:OBD. Don't need to change anything in the IP address on the right. Leave settings as is.


I changed it in the ediabas.ini file - I had not changed it before. So I saved the file then rebooted. Booted up, came back to the car and still not able to connect using Istagui.exe shortcut on desktop running as admin https://imgur.com/a/19JDu any other suggestions? thank you by the by for all of the ciountless number of times you selflessly help others and thanks for taking the time to help me. i have read many many many posts by you and another guy named sheridan


----------



## 9mmkungfu (Sep 11, 2014)

pmederos said:


> I changed it in the ediabas.ini file - I had not changed it before. So I saved the file then rebooted. Booted up, came back to the car and still not able to connect using Istagui.exe shortcut on desktop running as admin https://imgur.com/a/19JDu any other suggestions? thank you by the by for all of the ciountless number of times you selflessly help others and thanks for taking the time to help me. i have read many many many posts by you and another guy named sheridan


I'm having this same issue as well.


----------



## pmederos (Sep 29, 2017)

I was wondering is E sys the only program available to code f series?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

pmederos said:


> I was wondering is E sys the only program available to code f series?


Not sure why you are asking this in this thread?

ISTA+ and ISTA-P can encode. For FDL-Coding, you can also use phone apps (eg, Carly & Bimmercode).


----------



## pmederos (Sep 29, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> Not sure why you are asking this in this thread?
> 
> ISTA+ and ISTA-P can encode. For FDL-Coding, you can also use phone apps (eg, Carly & Bimmercode).


just asking because its rather confusing..

i have this many programs that i downloaded ever since I started learning to code. As of now, I have not had a single successful program which is very disappointing considering how much time and effort ive put into trying to learn it:

E SYS
INPA
ISTA
ISTA GUI
TOOL 32
WINKKFP
NCS EXPERT
NCS DUMMY

Oh wait theres more:

BMW Coding Tool
BMW coding Database
Rheingold
EDIBAS
Microsoft Network Framework

i am having trouble understanding so i figure I could ask here.. You said I can encode? and then FDL? What is the difference between regular coding and FDL coding?

I am trying to code DVD in motion and M gauge display for horsepower/torque on a 2014 BMW F10.... Can I use Ista P? Do I use BMW Coding tool? Do I use E - SYS? Do I use NCS ?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

pmederos said:


> just asking because its rather confusing..
> 
> i have this many programs that i downloaded ever since I started learning to code. As of now, I have not had a single successful program which is very disappointing considering how much time and effort ive put into trying to learn it:
> 
> ...


You need an ENET cable, E-Sys, E-Sys Launcher and PSDZData. PM sent.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

pmederos said:


> i am having trouble understanding so i figure I could ask here.. You said I can encode? and then FDL? What is the difference between regular coding and FDL coding?
> 
> I am trying to code DVD in motion and M gauge display for horsepower/torque on a 2014 BMW F10.... Can I use Ista P? Do I use BMW Coding tool? Do I use E - SYS? Do I use NCS ?


Sorry you wasted your time collecting unnecessary software. See Complete Cable and Software Overview.

Sticky is a good place to Start: Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: Getting Started Guides, Tips, & Cheat Sheets

Encoding = VO Coding. See guides at link above.


----------



## Chaos1187me (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey Shawn any chance you could tell me what to buy from BCables.com to get going? Do I need DCAN and ENET cables or just one? I want to be able to do anything I need to do from new module (replacement) battery, coding, change settings (video while driving), read codes, etc. Any and all info is appreciated....Im out of Houston if you want to show me what to do before I destroy my car. 

(2013 535i M-Sport Package)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Chaos1187me said:


> Hey Shawn any chance you could tell me what to buy from BCables.com to get going? Do I need DCAN and ENET cables or just one? I want to be able to do anything I need to do from new module (replacement) battery, coding, change settings (video while driving), read codes, etc. Any and all info is appreciated....Im out of Houston if you want to show me what to do before I destroy my car.
> 
> (2013 535i M-Sport Package)


Read PDF. It explains everything.


----------



## Chaos1187me (Oct 6, 2017)

Hey *shawnsheridan* I could pay you a couple bucks for you time to help me set this up. Thank you *shawnsheridan*!!!


----------



## 3000gtant (Feb 16, 2017)

*downloading*

Hi Guys,

Sorry but i am falling at the first hurdle, when i use megadownloader to download the files, the folder Rheingold.7z keeps failing all other are ok, any ideas to why?

thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

3000gtant said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry but i am falling at the first hurdle, when i use megadownloader to download the files, the folder Rheingold.7z keeps failing all other are ok, any ideas to why?
> 
> thanks


Did you check errors to see if you were over quota?


----------



## testpiloot (Sep 14, 2017)

*Error connecting ISTA+ and K+DCAN to car*

Hi guys,

So I have read the Guide to ISTA+ and followed the ISTA+ installation guide. I successfully installed ISTA+ and can see all the necessary information.

I use a silver (EBAY) K+DCAN cable. I also have Mike's BMW Tools set installed.

*PROBLEM*: I am encountering the following issue: when I connect the K+DCAN cable to my laptop and car, and turn on the ignition and start ISTA+, it says "net-0015 host not found" and afterwards it states "MSVCP120.dll is missing".

So I tried changing the COM port from COM9 to COM1 in the adapter settings, and in both EDIABAS.INI files. Nothing. So then I tried installing older Visual C++ Redistributables, nothing. :thumbdwn:

The drivers from the cable seem to be working as the cable is being recognized in Windows without any issues.

*QUESTION:* So my questions is, what could this be? Do you guys have any suggestions or help?

Regards,

Testpiloot


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

testpiloot said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> So I have read the Guide to ISTA+ and followed the ISTA+ installation guide. I successfully installed ISTA+ and can see all the necessary information.
> 
> ...


Depending on the version of Windows (32 bit or 64 bit), you need ALL VC++ redistributables installed.

For 64 bit OS, you need both 32 and 64 bit versions of VC++. 
For 32 bit, you only need 32 bit redistributables.

All in all, you should be installing at least 5-6 versions of each distributable. Check in installed programs in Windows and see how many you have.


----------



## MarcoF21 (May 3, 2015)

I have one question. I installed ISTA, how it is descrive in the Manual. 
When I want to start, there is something wrong.

ISTAGui funktioniert nicht mehr.

Problemsignatur:
Problemereignisname:	CLR20r3
Problemsignatur 01:	ISTAGUI.exe
Problemsignatur 02:	4.7.13.20911
Problemsignatur 03:	5989ea80
Problemsignatur 04:	PresentationFramework
Problemsignatur 05:	4.6.1590.0
Problemsignatur 06:	5787fd16
Problemsignatur 07:	221d
Problemsignatur 08:	f6
Problemsignatur 09:	System.Windows.Markup.XamlParse
Betriebsystemversion:	6.3.9600.2.0.0.256.48
Gebietsschema-ID:	1031
Zusatzinformation 1:	5861
Zusatzinformation 2:	5861822e1919d7c014bbb064c64908b2
Zusatzinformation 3:	d1d9
Zusatzinformation 4:	d1d94a13d3609d6b740644c12508f581

Lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=280262

Wenn die Onlinedatenschutzbestimmungen nicht verfügbar sind, lesen Sie unsere Datenschutzbestimmungen offline:
C:\Windows\system32\de-DE\erofflps.txt


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

MarcoF21 said:


> I have one question. I installed ISTA, how it is descrive in the Manual.
> When I want to start, there is something wrong.
> 
> ISTAGui funktioniert nicht mehr.
> ...


Repair or reinstall .NET


----------



## MarcoF21 (May 3, 2015)

How can I repair or deinstall Net Framework?

I downloaded the clean up tool but when I want to Install Net Framework 4.5.2 an 4.6 from the Rheingold Folder, it always say, that it is not possible, because a newer version is already installed?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MarcoF21 said:


> How can I repair or deinstall Net Framework?
> 
> I downloaded the clean up tool but when I want to Install Net Framework 4.5.2 an 4.6 from the Rheingold Folder, it always say, that it is not possible, because a newer version is already installed?


You can uninstall from control panel. Install consecutively.


----------



## MarcoF21 (May 3, 2015)

I can't find it in the control panel. I looked in the programs.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MarcoF21 said:


> I can't find it in the control panel. I looked in the programs.


Not sure what to tell you.


----------



## MarcoF21 (May 3, 2015)

I really can't find it there. Maybe i can not find it, because it is part of Windows 8 so I can not delete it?
But i can not install it.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

MarcoF21 said:


> I really can't find it there. Maybe i can not find it, because it is part of Windows 8 so I can not delete it?
> But i can not install it.


No idea. I never really used Windows 8.


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

MarcoF21 said:


> How can I repair or deinstall Net Framework?
> 
> I downloaded the clean up tool but when I want to Install Net Framework 4.5.2 an 4.6 from the Rheingold Folder, it always say, that it is not possible, because a newer version is already installed?


You don't need them if you have 4.7!


----------



## mark1900 (May 31, 2011)

Can someone please me know what software do I need to download for 2011-BMW 5 series and the link 

Thx


----------



## mark1900 (May 31, 2011)

Can someone please me know what software do I need to download for 2011-BMW 5 series and the link 

Thx


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

mark1900 said:


> Can someone please me know what software do I need to download for 2011-BMW 5 series and the link
> 
> Thx


Replied to PM


----------



## spiri439 (Oct 28, 2017)

Hello, can you also help me with the link for Bmw F15, also can I do coding with the sofware provided, I used ncs-expert until now, as I documented now e-sys is used?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

spiri439 said:


> Hello, can you also help me with the link for Bmw F15, also can I do coding with the sofware provided, I used ncs-expert until now, as I documented now e-sys is used?


No need to request. There are two Stickies that have links to desired software.


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

*ISTA 4.08 error using ICOM*

UPDATE: was missing the line *NetworkProtocol = TCP * 

I just received an ICOM loaner from a generous member, and of course, like anything new, it does not want to work and connect to my car ... ISTA4.08 barks with that silly error, see pic.

I believe its related to ediabas but I have triple checked and followed the guide to the tee...

My c:\ediabas\bin\ediabas.ini relevant entries:

```
Interface         = REMOTE
RemoteHost             = 169.254.92.38
Port                   = 6801
```
Any clues ? I have checked the ICOM IP with itoolradar and it is the usual 169.254.92.38, and I know the ICOM communicated to the car, because ISTA displays my car's VIN in the "Connection Manager" window...


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello, 

I am having some strange unexplainable issue... 

Friend of mine has one laptop with Enet, second with ICOM. Both worked flawlessly with all cars. 

But now, the ENET laptop cant connect do the BMW M4 F82, but if we connect the some laptop with the same Software to X5 F15, it normally works. 

So we have tried to connect second laptop with ICOM to the M4.. it worked, but then, we had to change production date to 2017, and we had old data. So I have deleted his psdzadata folder with full data, and copy new lastest lite data. And after that neither the second laptop cant connect to the M4 F82.

Any ideas why? At least why we are able to connect to X5 with ENET but not to M4 ??

I have tried with M4:
1] turn of the car, unplug all cables, wait 5 minutes, turn the car on, connect cables, start esys or ista >> cant connect
2] unplug cables, start the engine. connect cables, start ista >> cant connect
3] set i network adapter get IP adress dynamicly , not static... >> not work
4] set IP addres static with correct submask >> not possible connect to M4

but with X5 its workiing ... wtf ?


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> ...Any ideas why? At least why we are able to connect to X5 with ENET but not to M4 ??


I get your ISTA error after clicking on mine above w my newly acquired ICOM, however I am still able to connect to my F82 using ENET. so something is common to our errors... did you try letting the F82 really sleep for 10-20mns and then try again? 5mns isnt enough to let the car sleep and possibly for ZGW to default back to APIPA IP addr which could be an issue you are having.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

we have tried connect two days  so the car slept whole night


----------



## aboulfad (Jun 5, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> we have tried connect two days  so the car slept whole night


In that case, do the last resort thing and unplug battery -ve for 10mns. I cant recall if that what fixed it on my M4 when my ZGW was still stuck on DHCP previous settings when I alternated between APIPA (169.254/16) and DHCP (192.168/16).


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi,anybody know why my Ista+ can't connect to the car. Inpa is working but Ista don't. În Vci config I selected ediabas.ini but still no working

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

aboulfad said:


> In that case, do the last resort thing and unplug battery -ve for 10mns. I cant recall if that what fixed it on my M4 when my ZGW was still stuck on DHCP previous settings when I alternated between APIPA (169.254/16) and DHCP (192.168/16).


Hi .. we have tried connect this morning again with ENET .. whoalaa.. after 3dazs.. Connection is back !!!! So it really only neeed more time or maybe charging the car helped.

Thanks for effort 
MB



Serr said:


> Hi,anybody know why my Ista+ can't connect to the car. Inpa is working but Ista don't. În Vci config I selected ediabas.ini but still no working
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


did you proceed acording the ista manual step by step ? what ip address gets your network adapter?


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

Yes, I fallowed the manual step by step but still not working. My Inpa is working well. On the other laptop I have older version of Ista and it's working well with the same cable.

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## MIII_2011 (Jul 13, 2011)

Serr said:


> Yes, I fallowed the manual step by step but still not working. My Inpa is working well. On the other laptop I have older version of Ista and it's working well with the same cable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


What type of car you trying to connect to? I just installed Ista yesterday for my x5 e70. I couldn't get Ista to connect at first. I changed the Ebais file (connection type to stbbd in the Rheingold folder in C/ drive. The instructions mentioned it in the trouble shooting section.

• In some instances, where connection errors occur, you also need to edit the EDIABAS.ini located at ~\Rheingold\Ediabas\BIN and update your interface type.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. I have an E 65. Which file are you mentioning? Where I find it more exactly?

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## MIII_2011 (Jul 13, 2011)

Serr said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have an E 65. Which file are you mentioning? Where I find it more exactly?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


You are gonna have to change the file EBIABAS file using "notepad". See images I uploaded. In the first image you can see the folder you will need to be in to edit the file.










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> is it possible to get another language pack to ISTA+ ? especialy CS-CZ?
> 
> Another question. So its not possible to use Coding function in ISTA+ with ENET cable? only ICOM, right?


Yes, programming is possible only with ICOM and a compatible charger.


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

So my IFH 0006 error its finally solved with the help of Reclaimer. My FTDI driver was 2.12.28 and he installed the 2.08.24 version. Also copied OBD.ini to C:/Windows.
I went to try it on my car and it worked!

THANK YOU RECLAIMER !


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

So my IFH 0006 error its finally solved with the help of Reclaimer. My FTDI driver was 2.12.28 and he installed the 2.08.24 version. Also copied OBD.ini to C:/Windows.
I went to try it on my car and it worked!

THANK YOU RECLAIMER !


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

Serr said:


> So my IFH 0006 error its finally solved with the help of Reclaimer. My FTDI driver was 2.12.28 and he installed the 2.08.24 version. Also copied OBD.ini to C:/Windows.
> I went to try it on my car and it worked!
> 
> THANK YOU RECLAIMER !


:thumbup:


----------



## RicerX1 (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm getting an error message after I connect to the car via enet.
Error
Programming system could not be initialized.

I'm just confirming if this is normal and nothing to be concerned about?

using v4.08


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RicerX1 said:


> I'm getting an error message after I connect to the car via enet.
> Error
> Programming system could not be initialized.
> 
> ...


You cannot program E-series with ISTA+ or any BMW using ENET; you need ICOM and Service Data/SWI/SDP. What were you attempting when you got error?


----------



## RicerX1 (Nov 13, 2017)

Almaretto said:


> You cannot program E-series with ISTA+ or any BMW using ENET; you need ICOM and Service Data/SWI/SDP. What were you attempting when you got error?


I read about the limitations of Enet, that is why i'm not overly concerned. Since i'm able to read and clear codes just fine, which is all i used ista for anyways.

The error shows up when I'm connecting to the car after the vehicle read/test.


----------



## ivanp (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello,

I need your help please.
I have installed IstaD 4.08.13 and I can connect to my car (X3 E83/2010 with automatic transmission).
The cable is the white one model with no switch labeled with "K+DCAN USB interface INPA compatible".
Ediabas, obd.ini and port settings are configured correctly to work on Port1.
I was able to connect only after PIN7 was bridged with PIN8.
The only worries - not all the ecus are seen correctly - I will paste a screen shot from Control unit tree and from Control unit list.

Any clue from your experience what i am doing wrong?

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## AlphaBetaX5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Your cable is not functioning properly. 

I picked up my cable from Amazon, it’s been working with no issues. 

I had the same question whether my cable can show all modules, (see my post above) but I was told the cable is fine. 


Yours has an issue as it is not communicating with those modules in grey. 



Try INPA, and see if INPA shows all functioning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

ok.. I have tried 4 times to download first part of ISTA+ 4.0.8, but always getting this error during extraction:

G:\Rheingold.7z.001: Checksum error in: G:\Rheingold.7z\Rheingold\SQLiteDBs\streamdataprimitive_OTHER.sqlite. File corrupted... 

does anybody experiencing the same problem?


----------



## siim138 (Dec 7, 2014)

RicerX1 said:


> I read about the limitations of Enet, that is why i'm not overly concerned. Since i'm able to read and clear codes just fine, which is all i used ista for anyways.
> 
> The error shows up when I'm connecting to the car after the vehicle read/test.


Hi,
I have the same error  Did you find out how this error would not appear after making vehicle read/test? Or should I just ignore it everytime?

The other pop up what I don't like is that about the language... it is on the beginning, after starting ISTA+, can I somehow skip this?

Thanks

Siim


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

Something is not right with that cable. A post 2006 car can not require a bridge between pins 7 and 8. Get another cable would be my suggestion.


----------



## mfizz (Nov 2, 2017)

Can some tell me where to change the setting so that all of ista fits on the screen. Right now the top half is above the screen I know I can double click to make it full screen. I know there is a setting in an ini cfg or somewhere


----------



## banglenot (Feb 10, 2004)

ISTA is working fine. Reading error codes and using the various triggers, and so on.

But a couple of questions.

1. INPA has actual voltages, and analog display bars for many functions. Does that exist in ISTA?

2. Does ISTA have any real-time data graphing capabilities -- like voltage vs. current output at the alternator, or rpm vs. vacuum readings, or.....

3. INPA has several auto adjustment routines, like VANOS and rough-running adaptations. Do those exist in ISTA?

4. I've got GB language, of course, and am getting metric readouts. Is there a way to change to ones used in the USA?

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

banglenot said:


> ISTA is working fine. Reading error codes and using the various triggers, and so on.
> 
> But a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


ISTA+ can read out those, but it depends on vehicle and connection interface.


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

banglenot said:


> ISTA is working fine. Reading error codes and using the various triggers, and so on.
> 
> But a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


ISTA has everything you need. Much more than INPA. In fact INPA is a shadow of ISTA but only from F series onwards. No graphs though, just numbers. Lots of numbers. You can see real parameters of every ECU in the car. You can trigger stuff, reset stuff, test motors, sensors , actuators. Turn this and that on and off to see if they are working. Take windows up and down, switch on lights...

I think it is meant for use with IMIB so you have to get oscilloscope if you want graphical presentations of things like CAN BUS signals.

ISTA is very poor with E series, there are too many parameters that the Fs log that are non existent in E series. I think for post 2007 cars ISTA is king, for pre 2007 car INPA is king.


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

What is more important for loading the diagnosis faster,Processor or Ram?? Or an SSD sata III??
What really makes a big difference? ?

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

Serr said:


> What is more important for loading the diagnosis faster,Processor or Ram?? Or an SSD sata III??
> What really makes a big difference? ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


Nothing in my understanding. It seems to load at the same speed on my ITB 7Ghz as it does in the 500GB 3Ghz laptop.

The speed is dependant on communication with your car. Software sends a query, receives an answer, processes answer, sends another query e.t.c

I am told the limiting factor is computer to car and car to computer speed of communication. Not really the computer


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

Anybody knows where can I find SP daten for F series?

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Serr said:


> Anybody knows where can I find SP daten for F series?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


Not sure why you are asking in this thread, but for what purpose do you need SP Daten. F/I/G-series use PSdZ.


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

Sorry for posting here. Yes,PSdZ I need but didn't know the name.

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Serr said:


> Sorry for posting here. Yes,PSdZ I need but didn't know the name.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links


----------



## Serr (Dec 24, 2016)

Ok so for diagnose F series ,if I have Ista+ do I need SDP?
Cuz I don't want programing. So I don't need PSdZ. Thanks for you Help Almaretto.

Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Serr said:


> Ok so for diagnose F series ,if I have Ista+ do I need SDP?
> Cuz I don't want programing. So I don't need PSdZ. Thanks for you Help Almaretto.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N915FY using Bimmerfest mobile app


Diagnostics only requires 22GB ISTA+ without SDP. Programming requires ICOM and SDP. Details found in PDF from OP.


----------



## maverhick (Oct 29, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> Diagnostics only requires 22GB ISTA+ without SDP. Programming requires ICOM and SDP. Details found in PDF from OP.


You should run a class on Udemy - would be happy to subscribe and learn :thumbup:


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

maverhick said:


> You should run a class on Udemy - would be happy to subscribe and learn :thumbup:


:roundel:


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

maverhick said:


> You should run a class on Udemy - would be happy to subscribe and learn :thumbup:





Almaretto said:


> :roundel:


Now there's an idea :banana:


----------



## ivanp (Nov 14, 2017)

Hello,
I got today another cable with k dcan switch but still some ECU-s are seen strange.
I have tried another version of Ista - 4.01 - same.
I just installed back Ista 4.13 and what surprised me was to see that if I choose the vehicle based on VIN and if I go to control uni tree - i can see some ECUs with strange numbers at the end.
Is this normal or I have an issue on the software side?
(I was not able to install Inpa and I didn't insist).



ivanp said:


> Hello,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

Curamrda said:


> ok.. I have tried 4 times to download first part of ISTA+ 4.0.8, but always getting this error during extraction:
> 
> G:\Rheingold.7z.001: Checksum error in: G:\Rheingold.7z\Rheingold\SQLiteDBs\streamdataprimitive_OTHER.sqlite. File corrupted...
> 
> does anybody experiencing the same problem?


everybody is able to unpack the files without error on that DB file?


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

ivanp said:


> Hello,
> I got today another cable with k dcan switch but still some ECU-s are seen strange.
> I have tried another version of Ista - 4.01 - same.
> I just installed back Ista 4.13 and what surprised me was to see that if I choose the vehicle based on VIN and if I go to control uni tree - i can see some ECUs with strange numbers at the end.
> ...


I have encountered this error in one of my laptops with version 4.07. It indicates no communication with control unit and usually the DME. Are you on windows 10? I would suggest,

1. Turn of Antivirus
2. If on windows 10, turn off windows defender
3. If on windows 10 turn off firewall
4. Check that you do not have any other application that installed a USB to serial driver. I installed Abrites on the same laptop and spent a day trying to figure why suddenly all cars had issues with this or that ECU not connecting to ISTA. Found a work around
The above should ideally sort out the problem if the installation is OK.

If you can get your hands on another laptop, try install on that and check again. If the same issue arises I would think your download was corrupted. I have had that happen to a few files without raising a flag until you start using the application and face all manner of unexplainable problems.

I found inpa a very good tool to isolate communication problems between laptop and car. If you get it installed I can advise how to use it to check if some driver is causing your connection problems.


----------



## ivanp (Nov 14, 2017)

Willisodhiambo said:


> I have encountered this error in one of my laptops with version 4.07. It indicates no communication with control unit and usually the DME. Are you on windows 10? I would suggest,
> 
> 1. Turn of Antivirus
> 2. If on windows 10, turn off windows defender
> ...


Hi,
Thank you for suggestions - will test these days.
I am on windows 10 - maybe i can install a windows 7 on a virtual machine ... I shall see.
With Inpa - I have tried couple of times to install (on windows 10) but there were very strange errors - like missing different pieces and overall was worst progress than with Ista installation.

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

ivanp said:


> Hi,
> Thank you for suggestions - will test these days.
> I am on windows 10 - maybe i can install a windows 7 on a virtual machine ... I shall see.
> With Inpa - I have tried couple of times to install (on windows 10) but there were very strange errors - like missing different pieces and overall was worst progress than with Ista installation.
> ...


I can guide you to a pain free installation of all the E series tools INPA, WINKF, Tool32 all in one package). What chassis are you working on anyway, F series or E series? Most such problems are with the E series. F series always behaves very well!


----------



## ivanp (Nov 14, 2017)

Willisodhiambo said:


> I can guide you to a pain free installation of all the E series tools INPA, WINKF, Tool32 all in one package). What chassis are you working on anyway, F series or E series? Most such problems are with the E series. F series always behaves very well!


Hi,
Thank you for help. Yes, I am working on a X3 E83 from 06/2010.
I was trying to find out somebody with the same model who succeed to connect with Ista to see how all ECUs should look when Ista installation is fully working but no luck so far.
Do you have a link to a working Inpa package?
I am pretty experienced with PCs so I should be able to install it.
I guess the versions of inpa's tried so far were didnt contain all the files are mainly the messeges were refering to missing different pieces.
I was also suprised to find E83 between the supported models but no with N47 engine (just M47 and N57if I remember correctly).

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## mrjsw (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

In installed everything following the instruction and got this error at the opening, is that a easy fix?


----------



## ivanp (Nov 14, 2017)

mrjsw said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In installed everything following the instruction and got this error at the opening, is that a easy fix?


Hello,
Could you please copy/paste a screen shot with what you have in the root folder:
\Rheingold\SQLiteDBs?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ivanp said:


> Hello,
> Could you please copy/paste a screen shot with what you have in the root folder:
> \Rheingold\SQLiteDBs?


5 files minimum for one language. I did not check file sizes, but looks correct.


----------



## ivanp (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi again,
HE he - I just did a new installation on a Windows 7/64 OS and I have the same message when starting Ista.
On my home PC with windows 10/64 - no strange message.
Will write here if I will find the reason.

Thank you,
Paul



mrjsw said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> In installed everything following the instruction and got this error at the opening, is that a easy fix?


----------



## ivanp (Nov 14, 2017)

I did again the steps with more attention to license step because first time I have started Ista while i didnt press the finish after that last step with ISIS=1 in the dealer screen.
And no error message now.


Hope this helps,
Paul



ivanp said:


> Hi again,
> HE he - I just did a new installation on a Windows 7/64 OS and I have the same message when starting Ista.
> On my home PC with windows 10/64 - no strange message.
> Will write here if I will find the reason.
> ...


----------



## mrjsw (Nov 24, 2017)

ivanp said:


> I did again the steps with more attention to license step because first time I have started Ista while i didnt press the finish after that last step with ISIS=1 in the dealer screen.
> And no error message now.
> 
> 
> ...


I reinstalled with ISIS=1 and still having issues.

and below is the extract of my database.


----------



## ivanp (Nov 14, 2017)

mrjsw said:


> I reinstalled with ISIS=1 and still having issues.
> 
> and below is the extract of my database.


I got that error for the first time today after more than 10-20 installations during the last month and I guess i received it just because of not having attention to that last step and started ista before to press that last button with finish in the ISIS=1 window.
The steps i always follow:
0. extract using 7zip Rheingold and SQL DBs:
1. Ediabas 7.3.0
2. Java latest
3. vcredist 2005-2017 - all of them and for system x64 - both x86 and x64
4. vs90_piaredist
5. net framework 3.5, 4.5.2, 4.6.2 and 4.7
6 run rcleaner v4.4.exe and a restart after
7. ISTA-D reg fix x86 or x64
8. istagui run from Drive:\Rheingold\TesterGUI\bin\Release
9. licence copy/paste with ISIS=1.
10. adjust ediabas.ini from C:\ediabas to have interface=STD:OBD and odb.ini to have port=Com1
11. odb.ini copied also to C:\windows
12. adjust port settings of Com1 to have latency=1.
No strange errors at all after many installations.

Is something from above steps missed? (6 or 7)?

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## Charles_Titan (Jul 7, 2017)

I have reinstalled several times, still get vehicle could not be identified. I have also soldered pins 7 & 8 of my K+DCAN cable, no show. I also notice that when it tries to connect to the car, the LED on the cable goes off. Does this confirm that the cable is bad? Any other methods to confirm if a K+DCAN cable is okay? My car is a 2012 X5 E70 LCI X5 35dX. Is it better to use an ICOM or ENET cable for this model?


----------



## ivanp (Nov 14, 2017)

Charles_Titan said:


> I have reinstalled several times, still get vehicle could not be identified. I have also soldered pins 7 & 8 of my K+DCAN cable, no show. I also notice that when it tries to connect to the car, the LED on the cable goes off. Does this confirm that the cable is bad? Any other methods to confirm if a K+DCAN cable is okay? My car is a 2012 X5 E70 LCI X5 35dX. Is it better to use an ICOM or ENET cable for this model?


Hi,
For E series K+Dcan cable should be fine. Enet cable is for F series. I think ICOM works for both.
On some cables where during those 30 seconds when the led is ON - you can switch between the 2 modes K or DCAN with one utility which looks like in the attached picture.
So - if the led is going off - it doesnt means that is bad.
On what os are you trying to install? Are you following the steps generally described above in a previous post?
For my E83 x3 from 2010 - it is working with the pins 7 and 8 bridged. Now i am using a cable with a phisical switch to bridge/unbridge pin 7 and 8 and works with them bridged.
With another cable without switch- I had to bridge the pins and also to run once that DCAN tool and to configure the cable in DCAN mode (I had to press that first option from the picture while the led on the cable is on). Once configured in that mode will stay like that until you want to switch to KCAN mode so no need to use that tool each time you connect the cable.
Other areas I would check - obd.ini (from c:ediabas folder) configured to use COM1 and also copied to windows folder and ediabas.ini from the same folder configured with interface=stdbd.

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## AlphaBetaX5 (Oct 29, 2016)

Will Enet cable work on an E70?

-(I know I need a KDCAN cable. That is not immediately available right now)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanp (Nov 14, 2017)

AlphaBetaX5 said:


> Will Enet cable work on an E70?
> -(I know I need a KDCAN cable. That is not immediately available right now)
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,
Based on my knowledge - no, Enet cable works just on F series.

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## AlphaBetaX5 (Oct 29, 2016)

ivanp said:


> Hi,
> 
> Based on my knowledge - no, Enet cable works just on F series.
> 
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles_Titan (Jul 7, 2017)

ivanp said:


> Hi,
> For E series K+Dcan cable should be fine. Enet cable is for F series. I think ICOM works for both.
> On some cables where during those 30 seconds when the led is ON - you can switch between the 2 modes K or DCAN with one utility which looks like in the attached picture.
> So - if the led is going off - it doesnt means that is bad.
> ...


Can I get a download link for the utility please? I am installing on Windows 10 64bits. I have followed all steps detailed in this post. Set com port to com1, modified ediabas.ini in c:\ediabas and c:\rheingold\ediabas. increased tcp time out values.


----------



## ivanp (Nov 14, 2017)

Charles_Titan said:


> Can I get a download link for the utility please? I am installing on Windows 10 64bits. I have followed all steps detailed in this post. Set com port to com1, modified ediabas.ini in c:\ediabas and c:\rheingold\ediabas. increased tcp time out values.


No need to increase TCP time - forgot to mention - in ista / settings /vehicle interface - for interface type you have to select first option - ediabas default settings(ediabas.ini).
Let me find a link for that tool.
(It should be in the tools folder). You have to select the com1 () and then to press first button while the led is on. If everything ok - will appear a "done" and the led will be switched off.
If not that type of cable - you will get an error message.
https://mega.nz/#!tS50lYDT!AUGl0aS84KWtX9AL6Khaa449KKMhzEDH_xxdscjdj-0


----------



## Starmanager (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi, I am using Ista+ and now I got a question. In the Menus you can do a Software Update on the car and some Retrofit Updates. Is it possible to make the completey software update offline? Does it has a automatic now included? If yes, how can I prepare the ISTA+ programm? 

I will update a i3. ISTA ver. 4.08.31

Thanks


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

Is this ISTA you are trying to connect to X series with K+DCAN? Here are the things to check (I have not followed what you have already done so I am going to list all the pain points)

1. Switch off your antivirus and firewall, some antivirus will not give you peace
2. Connect cable to computer, go to Device manager, PORTS, right click on the USB serial port, Properties, port settings tab, change speed to highest, 926100 or something like that, click on advanced, check what port the cable has selected and note it OR change it to 1, CHANGE LATENCY TIME TO 1
3. Now go to your Ediabas. Note there could be 2 of these if you have other BMW tools (one in C: ) so look in your Rheingold installation if you have not disabled that to use the c: copy. In that Ediabas go to INI folder, open obd.ini. Confirm the port selected matches what is in 2 above. Open Ediabas.ini, check that interface = STD:OBD
4. Control panel, network and sharing, change adapter settings, confirm you have an adapter called USB, right click it, go to properties, select IPV 4, properties. Confirm it is set to use an IP address 169.254.0.8
5. Connect to car, ignition on, open ISTA, change interface in ISTA to Ediabas and try. If it fails, bridge or unbridge pin 7 and 8 (depending on state at first try) and try again

I would advise you install INPA. It is the quickest way to know if you have a correct set up.

Good luck

P/S, which ISTA version are you using? Version 4.08.21 and above do not have obd.ini in their Ediabas, it is not meant to be used with K+DCAN. If that is the case one just needs to obtain the ini file and remote.ini file and inject into the Ediabas folder. Found this out the hard way after similar failures to connect. I always follow the path above and it always gets me on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

Starmanager said:


> Hi, I am using Ista+ and now I got a question. In the Menus you can do a Software Update on the car and some Retrofit Updates. Is it possible to make the completey software update offline? Does it has a automatic now included? If yes, how can I prepare the ISTA+ programm?
> 
> Thanks


It is all offline. You will not be able to program without an ICOM. Do you have one? If you do just click the correct tab (software upgrade, retrofit e.t.c and the program will prepare the measures plan. Very convenient for F series and above. Does not work for E series though.


----------



## Charles_Titan (Jul 7, 2017)

ivanp said:


> No need to increase TCP time - forgot to mention - in ista / settings /vehicle interface - for interface type you have to select first option - ediabas default settings(ediabas.ini).
> Let me find a link for that tool.
> (It should be in the tools folder). You have to select the com1 () and then to press first button while the led is on. If everything ok - will appear a "done" and the led will be switched off.
> If not that type of cable - you will get an error message.
> https://mega.nz/#!tS50lYDT!AUGl0aS84KWtX9AL6Khaa449KKMhzEDH_xxdscjdj-0


I get a time out error with the tool. Will unbridging pins 7 & 8 have any effect? Tried switching from COM9 to COM1. Modified all ini files as well.


----------



## ivanp (Nov 14, 2017)

Charles_Titan said:


> I get a time out error with the tool. Will unbridging pins 7 & 8 have any effect? Tried switching from COM9 to COM1. Modified all ini files as well.


Unfortunately will not make a difference. d-can tool should work with and without pins bridged. About the com port - should work on com1 same as on com9 - you just have to have the same number in obd.ini the same port as in the device manager when you connect the odb cable (and port with latency=1).
What driver version do you have installed for odb cable - you can find it with the cable connected to the usb port and in properties of COM1 in the device manager/driver.
Could you please send a link from where you bought the cable - I might understand if is is "software" switch-eable with the d-can tool?
Sorry for headaches,

Paul


----------



## ivanp (Nov 14, 2017)

Charles_Titan said:


> I get a time out error with the tool. Will unbridging pins 7 & 8 have any effect? Tried switching from COM9 to COM1. Modified all ini files as well.


Could you please confirm that you tried to change the speed from d-can tool while the led was on? Led is on each time you connect the interface to OBD port car in the first minute.
Thank you,
Paul


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Starmanager said:


> Hi, I am using Ista+ and now I got a question. In the Menus you can do a Software Update on the car and some Retrofit Updates. Is it possible to make the completey software update offline? Does it has a automatic now included? If yes, how can I prepare the ISTA+ programm?
> 
> I will update a i3. ISTA ver. 4.08.31
> 
> Thanks


Beginners guide in OP outlines what you need in order to program (ie ICOM and SDP).


----------



## Charles_Titan (Jul 7, 2017)

ivanp said:


> Unfortunately will not make a difference. d-can tool should work with and without pins bridged. About the com port - should work on com1 same as on com9 - you just have to have the same number in obd.ini the same port as in the device manager when you connect the odb cable (and port with latency=1).
> What driver version do you have installed for odb cable - you can find it with the cable connected to the usb port and in properties of COM1 in the device manager/driver.
> Could you please send a link from where you bought the cable - I might understand if is is "software" switch-eable with the d-can tool?
> Sorry for headaches,
> ...


Thanks ivanp, Driver version is 2.12.28.0 & ISTA+ 4.08
Bought the cable on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007JRWH1M/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Charles_Titan (Jul 7, 2017)

ivanp said:


> Could you please confirm that you tried to change the speed from d-can tool while the led was on? Led is on each time you connect the interface to OBD port car in the first minute.
> Thank you,
> Paul


Yes I always try when LED is on. After each attempt, it goes OFF and doesnt back ON until I eject and re-insert the USB cable.


----------



## Starmanager (Feb 28, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> Beginners guide in OP outlines what you need in order to program (ie ICOM and SDP).


Thanks. I use the program allready with a cable what is connected to the network port. I can reset errors and initialize the HV Batterie. So do I need soemeting hardware side additional? Is there a beginner guide here avialable? Where do I get the latest ICOM and SDP Pack? Sorry for bug you... 
Greetings from the black Forrest.


----------



## ivanp (Nov 14, 2017)

Charles_Titan said:


> Yes I always try when LED is on. After each attempt, it goes OFF and doesnt back ON until I eject and re-insert the USB cable.


Hmmm ... based on details from advertisement:
Supports protocols
1. Fast magistral D-CAN and PT-CAN (500 kbit/s)
2. Slow magistral K-CAN (100 kbit/s) 
3. Standard BMW protocol (BMW OBD interface).

the dcan.exe tool should work.
I will send you a PM to check together some settings to be sure that everything on the config side is fine.
Paul


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

ivanp said:


> Hmmm ... based on details from advertisement:
> Supports protocols
> 1. Fast magistral D-CAN and PT-CAN (500 kbit/s)
> 2. Slow magistral K-CAN (100 kbit/s)
> ...


Use version 2.08 for FTDI drivers. Google it. 2.12 doesn't always work.


----------



## Charles_Titan (Jul 7, 2017)

Reclaimer said:


> Use version 2.08 for FTDI drivers. Google it. 2.12 doesn't always work.


Tried 2.08 as well, same timeout behavior.

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

Charles_Titan said:


> Tried 2.08 as well, same timeout behavior.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest mobile app


If you can get your hands on a switched KDCAN cable all your problems will probably be solved.


----------



## Charles_Titan (Jul 7, 2017)

Willisodhiambo said:


> If you can get your hands on a switched KDCAN cable all your problems will probably be solved.


Yeah I figured. Came across a post that reviewed different K+DCAN cables. The ones with white PCB are known to fail very often and advised to get the ones with green PCB. So just ordered another. Thanks for the assist

Sent from my SM-G935F using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## rjalbright3 (Sep 3, 2015)

Quick question regarding the install.

I've read the guides, and installation instructions and attempted to follow it word for word.

After install I have what appears to be a working version of ista+, but I have this feeling like it's missing something.... maybe because I forgot to do something in the install process? Or I'm just paranoid.

Where I got lost in the install was downloading the three separate zip files, but then only extracting the first one? Am I supposed to extract the other two as well?

Only reason I ask is because I was browsing the GUI with my model vin and the info seems limited at times. But then again, I'm still feeling it out.

My vehicle info page is also missing info citing, central service connection has been disrupted

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

rjalbright3 said:


> Quick question regarding the install.
> 
> I***8217;ve read the guides, and installation instructions and attempted to follow it word for word.
> 
> ...


If you followed instructions, it starts without errors, and your version tab looks same as pictured, it is likely installed correctly. 1-3 is a split archive; you extract first and it takes car of series.


----------



## rjalbright3 (Sep 3, 2015)

Almaretto said:


> If you followed instructions, it starts without errors, and your version tab looks same as pictured, it is likely installed correctly. 1-3 is a split archive; you extract first and it takes car of series.


This is my version tab










Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

rjalbright3 said:


> This is my version tab
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


You want to compare to image in OP.


----------



## Wyre08 (Dec 5, 2017)

Nvm. The error was me being dumb


----------



## ado225 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have an F10 with working esys using an enet cable.
just looking to read and reset fault codes.
installed insta+ twice as specified for an enet cable (windows 10).
insta doesn't find vin when entered and when connecting to the car just a blank screen no info?
been on this for two days any help would be appreciated thanks.
Also in the ini file what should the connection be for enet.
Interface = STD:OBD
Simulation = 0

EcuPath = C:\EDIABAS\ECU
SimulationPath = C:\EDIABAS\SIM
TracePath = C:\Windows\Temp


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

ado225 said:


> I have an F10 with working esys using an enet cable.
> just looking to read and reset fault codes.
> installed insta+ twice as specified for an enet cable (windows 10).
> insta doesn't find vin when entered and when connecting to the car just a blank screen no info?
> ...


Did you check the IP settings?










I've used this guide and succeeded

Guide


----------



## ado225 (Mar 2, 2017)

yes tried that but read posts saying that was only needed if you used vmware?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

ado225 said:


> I have an F10 with working esys using an enet cable.
> just looking to read and reset fault codes.
> installed insta+ twice as specified for an enet cable (windows 10).
> insta doesn't find vin when entered and when connecting to the car just a blank screen no info?
> ...


There are two EDIABAS folders, one in C:\ and the other in ~\Rheingold. Both folders contain an EDIABAS.ini file. In the section you referred to, both should be modified to look as below:


```
Interface = ENET
```
In ISTA+ VCI Configuration settings, you would then choose HO-ICOM/ENET Local and ISIS Network


----------



## AlphaBetaX5 (Oct 29, 2016)

ado225 said:


> yes tried that but read posts saying that was only needed if you used vmware?


Ip setting is required when using an ENET cable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ado225 (Mar 2, 2017)

I'll try again (with the enet setting) thought it was more of a database issue due to the fact when i entered my vin it didn't find anything.


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

ado225 said:


> I'll try again (with the enet setting) thought it was more of a database issue due to the fact when i entered my vin it didn't find anything.


Then obviously your installation is not 100% correctly done. Try an old Vin like B016770. Something is missing in your PsdZ data. Can you share the installation procedure you used and list all the files you installed?


----------



## ado225 (Mar 2, 2017)

Willisodhiambo said:


> Then obviously your installation is not 100% correctly done. Try an old Vin like B016770. Something is missing in your PsdZ data. Can you share the installation procedure you used and list all the files you installed?


that vin didnt get recognised
just noticed this
Install everything in Prerequisites folder
there is no pre-requisites folder?


----------



## Reclaimer (Oct 20, 2015)

ado225 said:


> that vin didnt get recognised
> just noticed this
> Install everything in Prerequisites folder
> there is no pre-requisites folder?


You should be following the installation guide from the download link...the details here are only for guidance.


----------



## klil (Oct 24, 2015)

I'm trying to connect to a F20 through an ENET cable.

The computer connects to the vehicle, the computer gets an IPv4 address and I can view the chassis number and IP address of the car when trying to connect on ISTA+ 4.09.
However, I keep on getting the error message "This vehicle could not be identified. Please check the acecss to the vehicle and check whether the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated".

I've tried with DHCP on and also tried with static IP 169.254.1.1 subnet mask 255.255.0.0.

I've tried to manually (through notepad.exe) edit the ediabas.ini file in C:\EDIABAS and C:\Rheingold\Ediabas, so they would have the following:


> Interface = ENET
> Simulation = 0
> 
> EcuPath = C:\EDIABAS\ECU
> ...


I've also deleted the Ediabas folder in C:\Rheingold and replaced it with the EDIABAS folder in C:\

... and it still isn't working. What should I do?
Any installation steps I might have missed?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

klil said:


> I'm trying to connect to a F20 through an ENET cable.
> 
> The computer connects to the vehicle, the computer gets an IPv4 address and I can view the chassis number and IP address of the car when trying to connect on ISTA+ 4.09.
> However, I keep on getting the error message "This vehicle could not be identified. Please check the acecss to the vehicle and check whether the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated".
> ...


Do you have yours setup to connect through EDIABAS or ENET? When I use ENET, I do not even need EDIABAS or any special configuration.


----------



## ado225 (Mar 2, 2017)

I've got the same issue doesn't recognise my car or vin with an enet cable but I can connect with esys.
Downloaded from the mega site and followed appropriate install guide.


----------



## beemdad (Nov 18, 2017)

Trying to move from INPA to ISTA+ to troubleshoot the no-start condition on my son's 2011 328i xDrive E90 N52K. I've read the "Beginner's Guide to BMW ISTA+". Have been trying to download ISTA+ from the link in "Ista+ download link - no request"--total frustration. The entire download is under 15GB (I think), which is nothing today--not sure why mega.nz with their ridiculous bandwidth delays and fee structure is being used (to do one download).

Is this available from another location?

Thanks in advance.

Steve


----------



## bscudman (Jan 22, 2018)

Does anyone live in St. Louis near O'Fallon, Missouri that I can borrow another K+DCAN cable to try connecting my laptop to my 2008 X3 E83?
Or even to try my cable on their vehicle to see if I need to return it and buy another.
It would be nice to know that the lack of vehicle connection is due to the cable and not my windows/ISTA installation and configuration.
I feel I am sooooo close without the cigar in sight.

I will travel the distance to anyone who can help.


Thanx.
BSCUDMAN


----------



## Volum (Jul 17, 2016)

Volum said:


> The vehicle identification number (VIN) entered is not valid and/or not assigned.
> Re-enter the vehicle identification number (VIN) of the vehicle.
> 
> I recently updated my ISTA to the latest. I'm using original ICOM. I cannot even simply use it by typing VIN into ista/d. Where's the problem? ISTA/P is working fine.


Got it working by applying register fix.


----------



## pplayer (May 18, 2017)

bscudman said:


> Does anyone live in St. Louis near O'Fallon, Missouri that I can borrow another K+DCAN cable to try connecting my laptop to my 2008 X3 E83?
> Or even to try my cable on their vehicle to see if I need to return it and buy another.
> It would be nice to know that the lack of vehicle connection is due to the cable and not my windows/ISTA installation and configuration.
> I feel I am sooooo close without the cigar in sight.
> ...


if your INPA and NCS expert work the cable is good. Try to clear the registry and install all the prerequisites again.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

bscudman said:


> Thanx for the outline of what to try. No luck though.
> Which versions of .NET FRAMEWORK should I install. I now have 5 & 6 installed. What is the third one?
> I do get results when I type in the last 7 digits of VIN. It comes up with all of the information. Just not my specific vehicle and codes. Does not communicate with my vehicle.
> I will reinstall windows 10 from scratch. there are no service packs for Win10. Just BUILDS. I will get the latest build.
> ...


OK, so here is what you are going to do. I just reinstalled ISTA yesterday and it works, win 10

1. Install Java 8.4 or latest
2. Install vcredist 2005,8,10,12,13,15 and 17 both x64 and x86versions
3. install vs90_piaredist
4. Install netframework 3.5 (the rest wont install on win 10 as win 10 has later versions of 4.5, 4.6 and 4.7)
5. Unzip with 7zip and paste the istad files to preferred location, including Psdzdata and SQLite DBs
6. Write the registry entries and start ista, register the licence

Connections for K+DCAN

1. You will notice ISTA has an ediabas folder but later versions don't contain obd.ini and remote.ini. If this is the case install ediabas and copy these to the Rheingold install. Or delete the Ediabas in ISTA so you use the Ediabas in C. Choice is yours but make sure if ISTA Ediabas exists you configure it correct as it takes precedence
2. Go to the elected ediabas and change comport in obd.ini to 1
3. Connect your KDcan cable, go to device manager, comports, select it, properties, drivers, install drivers previously downloaded from FTDIChip version 2xxx for win 10
4. Set bits to 921000, com to 1 and latency to 1
5. Go to Ediabas.ini in Ediabas BIN folder and edit interface to Interface = STD:OBD
Open ista, VCI tab, select ediabas. IT SHOULD WORK!! Turn off your antivurus and firewall and test. Use the same USB port that you use to install the DCAN cable
5. For istap install network tool

I would advise you to look for and download BMW tools even if you don't use them. The inpa in it is invaluable for checking if connection is being made with the E series cars or not. Without this you are probing in the dark.

Report back how it goes. Again I ask, what version is ISTA are you installing


----------



## bscudman (Jan 22, 2018)

*ISTA Install Settings*

Thanx for the tips but it will not let me install VCREDIST earlier versons since 2017 is already installed.

I have ISTAD V4.09 installed from the BIMMERforum site with all of the instructions.

I have windows 10 latest build also installed.

I also got a MSVCR120.dll and MSVCP.dll errors that is could not find them. They were inside the RHEINGOLD/BIN directory. So I copied them to the EDIABAS/BIN directory where the MSCVR71.dll and MSVCP71.dll are. Seemed to have eliminated that MSVCR120.dll and MSVCP120.dll errors. Now I get a wkhtmltopdf.exe startup error.

I will try your instructions to the letter but I doubt if I can get all of the VCREDIST versions installed.

What are the preferred locations for the istad files? including Psdzdata and SQLite DBs.

Thoughts?
BSCUDMAN


----------



## ionutmaruta (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello guys.
If I want to change my AGM Battery to my F31 2014, I must do a SLEEP MODE first using ISTA+ ? How?
Fot the moment I have ISTA/D 4.09.13 and an ENET cable only. The ISTA/P is not installed in my laptop (Win10 Pro x64)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

ionutmaruta said:


> Hello guys.
> If I want to change my AGM Battery to my F31 2014, I must do a SLEEP MODE first using ISTA+ ? How?
> Fot the moment I have ISTA/D 4.09.13 and an ENET cable only. The ISTA/P is not installed in my laptop (Win10 Pro x64)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Just replace and register with ISTA+, service functions, body, voltage. I assume you are replacing with same battery type and size.


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

bscudman said:


> Thanx for the tips but it will not let me install VCREDIST earlier versons since 2017 is already installed.
> 
> I have ISTAD V4.09 installed from the BIMMERforum site with all of the instructions.
> 
> ...


Then I think you have faulty downloads. Are you able to download torrents from your location? If yes PM me.


----------



## ionutmaruta (Sep 4, 2017)

Willisodhiambo said:


> Just replace and register with ISTA+, service functions, body, voltage. I assume you are replacing with same battery type and size.


No mate. I want to do this procedure in future, but I don't know how...
Like I said I have installed ISTA/D only + an ENET cable only.

Can I do this procedure with ISTA/D or ISTA/P ? 

Now, searching from internet I see another procedure with INPA to do a SLEEP MODE to the battery ? Is that procedure correct? I'm not expert, but I want to learn 

Thank in advance.

LATER EDIT:
I think I found a sollution here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=887008


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

ionutmaruta said:


> No mate. I want to do this procedure in future, but I don't know how...
> Like I said I have installed ISTA/D only + an ENET cable only.
> 
> Can I do this procedure with ISTA/D or ISTA/P ?
> ...


If it is the same battery size ISTAD will do it. Replace battery, open istad, go to vehicle management tab, service function sub-tab, body, voltage, battery and you will see register battery. Register it and let car sleep for 3hrs. Unless I have not understood what you want to do.

To register a different size you need ista-P, change the VO to the battery size you want to replace the current one with, program car then register new battery with ISTAD as above.


----------



## ionutmaruta (Sep 4, 2017)

Willisodhiambo said:


> If it is the same battery size ISTAD will do it. Replace battery, open istad, go to vehicle management tab, service function sub-tab, body, voltage, battery and you will see register battery. Register it and let car sleep for 3hrs. Unless I have not understood what you want to do.
> 
> To register a different size you need ista-P, change the VO to the battery size you want to replace the current one with, program car then register new battery with ISTAD as above.


Yes I see right now the procedure in ISTA/D, but I want to know if I replace the battery with the other one, ie. the same like the OEM BMW AGM 90 Ah, I want to know if I must use another battery in parallel or a good charger to change the old one?

Or I can replace it without any external charger?

Many peoples talk about dead modules if I replace without an external charger.... I don't know. I'm asking 

Thanks in advance


----------



## IvarV (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi!

I'm having problems connecting to one of my cars.
It's a '08 535d and the error I get is this:
The recognized vehicle type is not licensed for the current dealer data.
Diagnosis on this specific vehicle type is not allowed.
The diagnosis session will be aborted.

The setup worked fine with most other cars before.
I read on page 19 of this thread that this could be solved by editing registry entries, however, I noticed, that my version seems to be older than the current version.
This is what versions ISTA thinks it has:









Are there specific lines I can add to my registry editor fix or do I have to download and install the newer version?


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

ionutmaruta said:


> Yes I see right now the procedure in ISTA/D, but I want to know if I replace the battery with the other one, ie. the same like the OEM BMW AGM 90 Ah, I want to know if I must use another battery in parallel or a good charger to change the old one?
> 
> Or I can replace it without any external charger?
> 
> ...


Shut down car, leave it 5 minutes for ECUs to sleep, remove old battery, install new, register and move on


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

IvarV said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm having problems connecting to one of my cars.
> It's a '08 535d and the error I get is this:
> ...


Does a search by vin of the said car produce results? 4.05 is way older than a 08 car so that should not be a problem unless you have corrupted psdzdata.


----------



## ionutmaruta (Sep 4, 2017)

Willisodhiambo said:


> Shut down car, leave it 5 minutes for ECUs to sleep, remove old battery, install new, register and move on


Ok mate. I'm talking about my F31 not E9x or E Series. That's I want to know, because I have a friend who had problems with the ECU after changing the battery with another one, not OEM, without using an external charger. A VARTA battery 90 Ahm.

All informations from the ECU has been deleted. The car is E90 (E Series). The problems has been solved at the Dealer service.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## IvarV (Aug 9, 2017)

Willisodhiambo said:


> Does a search by vin of the said car produce results? 4.05 is way older than a 08 car so that should not be a problem unless you have corrupted psdzdata.


It does. I edited the added registry lines I found on page 19 to fit my version numbers and it now appears to work. However, there have been problems connecting to other cars (E46, E38). With INPA it works fine and on other E46-s and E38-s I've had full connectivity.
Odd problem. 
Is there a way to update to the latest versions without doing a complete reinstall?


----------



## bscudman (Jan 22, 2018)

*ISTA 4.09 New Install - Same Outcome*

Mr. Willisodhiambo;

I got a new computer with fresh install of Win 10 Pro. Clean all around and updated to the max.

I checked out the cable that I bought from HRTUNING/Bimmersoftware.com and the cable connected to the car. So I think that rules out the cable. This cable is using a USB port as COM9. The setting under DEVICE MANAGER for the COM PORT is at 9 and bits set at 192100 setting (fastest). No need to bridge 7&8 on these vehicles.

I used your instructions fro installing ISTA, EDIABAS and the cable drivers. I did notice that the EDIABAS install from the Mike's Tools is older than the one that gets installed under the Rheingold directory. All .NETFRAMEWORKS, VCREDIST's and everything else in your list all installed without any errors or questions.

Rheingold ISTA 4.09 and INPA start up perfectly and I changed the settings in ISTA to EDIABAS.BIN. I am not sure if ALL of the databases are there when I start ISTA but there is a list of at least 10 or 12.

The only thing that is not happening is any communication with the vehicles both a 2007 E90 328i and a 2008 X3 E83.

I can input the 7 last VIN digits into ISTA and it gobbles them up and spits out as much information as the data base on the computer has but no luck with communicating with the vehicles.

As for your download for this software thru Torrents? I am not sure how to do that.
How do I OM you about this. I really need to get this going soon.


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

bscudman said:


> Mr. Willisodhiambo;
> 
> I got a new computer with fresh install of Win 10 Pro. Clean all around and updated to the max.
> 
> ...


So you are using the Ediabas in Rheingold. Does it have an obd.ini file and a remote.ini file in it? Let me know ASAP. If it does I believe you changed the com in obd.ini to com9?


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

Willisodhiambo said:


> So you are using the Ediabas in Rheingold. Does it have an obd.ini file and a remote.ini file in it? Let me know ASAP. If it does I believe you changed the com in obd.ini to com9?


And do also confirm you changed the setting in ISTAs VCI tab to Diabase.

When you open device manager and plug in the cable, and remove it the port item appears and disappears?

You installed the drivers for the cable from ftdi website? Type 2xxx for win 10?

If affirmative to all the above lets get a fresh download and work through it again.


----------



## bscudman (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes to all of your above questions.
Cable does work and link up to vehicles thru COM 9 port with testing software from the cable manufacturer bimmersoftware.com.

Unplug and plug the cable in the COM9 disappears and reappears. no problems there.
I even downloaded a .NETFRAMEWORK verification software and all versions are verified as being loaded.
Also verified all of the VCREDIST versions loaded 3.5, 4.5, 4.6 latest versions.

FTDI drivers are the latest 2017 versions. RHEINGOLD software downloads has 2015 versions. Also the EDIABAS versions were old under Mike' Easy Tools so I hope it is using the EDIABAS/BIN folder directly under the RHEINGOLD/EDIABAS/BIN install folder. I think that is the default.

One thing I do notice when unzipping the RHEINGOLD.001 file is that I do not see it changing to 002, 003 and then 004 during the cycle using 7zip. Should I see it changing and cycling thru the 4 files? I guess it is installing fine since the software starts fine and I can scroll thru all of the databases. Just no communication with vehicle.

Thanx.


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

1. Connect your cable and go to device manager, open PORTS (Com and LTP), right click USB, properties, in port settings change bits to the highest
3. Click advanced and change latency to 1 and com port to 4. 

Save all and you should now be connected.


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

1. Connect your cable and go to device manager, open PORTS (Com and LTP), right click USB, properties, in port settings change bits to the highest
3. Click advanced and change latency to 1 and com port to 4. 

Save all and you should now be connected.


----------



## Mikej0h (Mar 27, 2018)

First of all, great effort in learning us how to use INSTA+.
I have a few questions in regards to the tool, and I hope somebody can guide me through it.

- Can the window size be changed?
- Is it correct the VIN lookup doesn't work? (specific model search works, didn't try to connect my car yet...)
- I see there is a converting (coding) ability in INSTA+, is it possible to use this; and why still use E-Sys?
- How can I find diagrams for my BMW 540i G30 of the fuse boxes (especially the rear) including their shut-off times (after X minutes) and start moments (when ACC, start of car etc)?

Please forgive me if I'm asking any stupid questions, I'll all new to this tool and coding/software abilities. I'm really happy with all the info that is already provided on this forum.


----------



## iglon (Feb 25, 2018)

Willisodhiambo said:


> 1. Connect your cable and go to device manager, open PORTS (Com and LTP), right click USB, properties, in port settings change bits to the highest
> 3. Click advanced and change latency to 1 and com port to 4.
> 
> Save all and you should now be connected.


I will try that -- thank you!


----------



## Mikej0h (Mar 27, 2018)

Mikej0h said:


> First of all, great effort in learning us how to use INSTA+.
> I have a few questions in regards to the tool, and I hope somebody can guide me through it.
> 
> - Can the window size be changed?
> ...


Besides these questions I've got another one;
In the beginners guide PDF a notice is made that programming cannot be done with the ENET cable, but that an ICOM interface is required.
In some threads I read here programming is also possible with ENET in INSTA+.

As far as it may concern, I own a G30.
If the ICOM is necessary, can somebody provide a trustworthy location for purchasing this interface?


----------



## szigibr (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello guys,

I am new to here, and need a little help. So I have ISTA-D only with a K+DCAN cable, and EDIABAS 7.3.0. 
Replaced injectors in my E93, and wanted code them, but when I tried saved the new values, always remains the old. After "Switch off terminal 15 and terminal R" message I press the start button 4 times, to turn off/on the ignition. Then pressing button "Continue", and I got a message the new values saved permanently. But when I enter again to modify injector rates for verify I see the old values. So seems nothing saved.
Also tried set up the injectors in INPA/MSD80, but also nothing changed after I input the values. 

Do I need ISTA-P as well for coding the injectors, or can you recommend other software, to set those values easier?

Thak you in advance!


----------



## iglon (Feb 25, 2018)

I tried sliding the switch on USB adapter to rightmost position. My com port is 1, latency 1.
Any ideas what is causing this?

OK, I got a bit further with new cable (K + DCAN) with my 2001 E46.

I placed K + DCAN OBD adapter switch into position for older vehicles (left)









I can see the battery and ignition on now (before it was alternating between black and white dots)









After I selected "older BMW models" I then have selected M54 engine.










how can I proceed from here?









Once I did that I got the dialog box error in German.










After clicking OK the interface changed to German language.


----------



## iglon (Feb 25, 2018)

error: 
*nicht zusammenpassende versionen.fehlfunktion ist möglich = mismatched versions. malfunction is possible
*
any ideas?


----------



## Toad535 (Jan 2, 2011)

*Version error in the database*

I'm having a bit of trouble getting things running. I've got it now to the point of starting up, however I'm getting the following error:


```
The database versions are incompatible with each other. Please contact your local support team. There may also be an incomplete installation.
```
I deleted the DE German SQLLite DBs to reduce some space, assuming I didn't need those. I'm copying them now, but does anyone have any idea if this is the reason for the error, or something else?

I did this on my coding VM which has an older EDIABAS version, so wondering if it could be that, too - any idea what version of EDIABAS is required?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Toad535 said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble getting things running. I've got it now to the point of starting up, however I'm getting the following error:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


German is not required. Check registry to see if it is correct.


----------



## hongkongloftus (Dec 7, 2005)

Dear all

Is it possible to view the DPF regeneration have been processed in ISTA+ for F048?

Thank you


----------



## hongkongloftus (Dec 7, 2005)

Dear all

Is it possible to view the DPF regeneration have been processed in ISTA+ for F048?

Thank you


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello there,

I am trying to connect ISTA-D to my G01 using an ENET cable.
Cable is fine, I can use E-sys with no issues.
I followed all steps at the letter, but when trying to "discover" the vehicle, it tells me he is unable to do so.
It looks like the car is blocking the connection. I am using ISTA-D 4.10.31
Did anyone have similar issues?

Thanks


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello there,

I am trying to connect ISTA-D to my G01 using an ENET cable.
Cable is fine, I can use E-sys with no issues.
I followed all steps at the letter, but when trying to "discover" the vehicle, it tells me he is unable to do so.
It looks like the car is blocking the connection. I am using ISTA-D 4.10.31
Did anyone have similar issues?

Thanks


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Simpaty said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am trying to connect ISTA-D to my G01 using an ENET cable.
> Cable is fine, I can use E-sys with no issues.
> ...


so no one? I thought I did not have to use a loader for ISTA-D.
I had used ISTA-D with my old F30 aqnd could connect to it no issue. But I cannot connect to my G01...


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

Can you search your Vin in ISTAD manually successfully?


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

Willisodhiambo said:


> Can you search your Vin in ISTAD manually successfully?


YEs, but I want to connect my car with an ENET cable. I would like to run some diagnostics.


----------



## AW128i (Feb 18, 2011)

I've downloaded all the relevant files from Mega, and I've perused the beginner's guide. A few things still aren't clear to me, however:

Is ISTA+ also used for coding on the F-series cars (e.g., F-series BMW's and MINI's), or just diagnostics? If it's not, is NCS Expert still the go-to source for advanced coding of the late-model cars?

I see that it's mentioned ISTA+ is used for programming F-series cars, but what exactly is programming vs. coding?

Does the current download/version support the 2019 LCI MINI's that began with March production?

Thanks!


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AW128i said:


> I've downloaded all the relevant files from Mega, and I've perused the beginner's guide. A few things still aren't clear to me, however:
> 
> Is ISTA+ also used for coding on the F-series cars (e.g., F-series BMW's and MINI's), or just diagnostics? If it's not, is NCS Expert still the go-to source for advanced coding of the late-model cars?
> 
> ...


Complete Interface and Software Overview

ISTA+ is used for diagnostics for all series. It can only program F/I/G-series with ICOM.

For coding, you use E-sys for F-series (including F5x/F6x mini).

Programming: Flashing software/ firmware (requires PSdZdata full)

Coding: Manipulating settings within software (eg, removing disclaimers) & only PSdZdata_lite is needed.

ISTA+ 4.10.41 supports all BMW's. E-sys also supports '19 minis.


----------



## AW128i (Feb 18, 2011)

Almaretto said:


> Complete Interface and Software Overview
> 
> ISTA+ is used for diagnostics for all series. It can only program F/I/G-series with ICOM.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification! Coding is definitely what I'm most interested in now. And if I'm not mistaken, the most up-to-date E-sys info is found in (the first post of) this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10193333

Correct?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

AW128i said:


> Thank you for the clarification! Coding is definitely what I'm most interested in now. And if I'm not mistaken, the most up-to-date E-sys info is found in (the first post of) this thread: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10193333
> 
> Correct?


Correct. Software links there and Guides here.


----------



## E36toF87 (Apr 17, 2018)

*ISTA+ ENET F-series fails to connect*

ISTA+ with ENET cable on F87... I have the same problem as noted
here, here, and here.
The adapter works with ESYS, reads VIN from vehicle but can't connect. By all other measures ISTA+ seems to be properly installed. All firewalls are off and antivirus removed. I've tried static and dynamic IP. Disabled VMWare ethernet devices. Tried another ENET cable. Connected a good regulated charger. Ignition on. Or off. Radio mode. All the same.
Has anybody resolved this? Is it possible some cars will only connect with ICOM?

_EDIT: on Windows 10 Pro_


----------



## mfizz (Nov 2, 2017)

I'm trying to diagnose multiple issues but let start with this first.. I'm trying to solve a traction control DSC issue however it only happens at high speed. My problem is that when the yellow light turns on (telling me that traction control is active) my connection to ista doesn't show me any reading and then when it's off again it starts showing me a reading again. So I am unable to see what's actually triggering the issue, until I let go of the accelerator, deactivating traction control.

Only thing I can do is turn DTC on and read values then assuming that if it was on that's what would be triggering the DSC. I'm on the wheel speed sensor page.

Is this behaviour normal? That no readings are outputted live?

Low speeds it's fine. On inpa there is an error shown.

I have an E90 LCI


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2018)

does anyone know what cord as well as programs if any will work on a 04 525i?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

nelsonjmbf said:


> does anyone know what cord as well as programs if any will work on a 04 525i?


Details are in PDF guide in OP as well as here..


----------



## PghPizzaMan (Apr 26, 2018)

*ISTA Database Error*

Hey All...

I have scoured through allllllll of the different threads regarding the install of ISTA and there's just too much.

I have installed the program.
I believe I followed the instructions to a tee.

On startup of running the program in Admin Mode I get the error.....The connection to one of the required databases could not be established. Please check DSS #00046632EN for further trouble shooting.

HELLLLLLLLLLP Please and Thanks


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

PghPizzaMan said:


> Hey All...
> 
> I have scoured through allllllll of the different threads regarding the install of ISTA and there's just too much.
> 
> ...


That is one of three things:
1. Missing DB
2. User forgot to unblock
3. Missing/incorrect registry entry


----------



## coeeconomou (May 6, 2018)

*trouble connecting ISTA+ 4.09.13 to car...*

Having trouble connecting ISTA+ to E84 by DCAN. Wonder if anyone has any more suggestions I can try.

Previous ISTA+ (4.03.XX I think it was) connected to car fine. Same car, same laptop, same Windows 8.1 install, same cable, same Ediabas.

I had database version problems with previous ISTA+ which is why I upgraded to ISTA+ 4.09.13. Now database problem fixed but I can't connect to car. Had no trouble during basic ISTA install process.

I understand the edits to Ediabas and OBD config and had them working in previous ISTA+. I still connect fine in INPA, NCSExpert, Tool32, etc. so I don't think it's the cable (USB to DCAN).

I've tried everything I see in the threads including deleting the duplicate Ediabas folder from C:\, deleting it from C:\Rheingold instead, tried different COM port device numbers, installing on different physical USB ports on the laptop, Ediabas VCI selected in ISTA of course, tried reinstalling ISTA from scratch, tried reinstalling Ediabas, tried different sequences of connecting cable/cycling ignition, tried with engine running, ISTA+ knows my E84 by VIN# no prob, I always change only one configuration element at a time then change it back to avoid confusion.

Ran out of ideas. Any more suggestions?


----------



## mfizz (Nov 2, 2017)

coeeconomou said:


> Having trouble connecting ISTA+ to E84 by DCAN. Wonder if anyone has any more suggestions I can try.
> 
> Previous ISTA+ (4.03.XX I think it was) connected to car fine. Same car, same laptop, same Windows 8.1 install, same cable, same Ediabas.
> 
> ...


Might be a far fetched even idea, but a recent update I believe reset the com port settings and I couldn't connect to the car either. Went back into com settings set it to 1ms and the rest of it and then it started connecting again.


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

coeeconomou said:


> Having trouble connecting ISTA+ to E84 by DCAN. Wonder if anyone has any more suggestions I can try.
> 
> Previous ISTA+ (4.03.XX I think it was) connected to car fine. Same car, same laptop, same Windows 8.1 install, same cable, same Ediabas.
> 
> ...


Well....if INPA connects fine and ISTA+ does not then tough luck. ICOM is your only other option. I have seen problematic X3 with ISTA+, only an ICOM works. Run a logical check just one more time
1. Device manager, COM ports - COM matches OBD com assignment in ediabas, latency is 1 and bits 920000 something like that.
2. Ediabas - You already said you have tried deleting the ISTA Ediabas, Interface = STD:OBD, must be obvious if your inpa works
3. VCI setting in ISTA is set to Ediabas

One question, if you query the car in ISTA+ by inputting the vin, do you get results?


----------



## coeeconomou (May 6, 2018)

Willisodhiambo said:


> Well....if INPA connects fine and ISTA+ does not then tough luck. ICOM is your only other option. I have seen problematic X3 with ISTA+, only an ICOM works. Run a logical check just one more time
> 1. Device manager, COM ports - COM matches OBD com assignment in ediabas, latency is 1 and bits 920000 something like that.
> 2. Ediabas - You already said you have tried deleting the ISTA Ediabas, Interface = STD:OBD, must be obvious if your inpa works
> 3. VCI setting in ISTA is set to Ediabas
> ...


Thanks gents for the ideas.

@Willis: you made me realize I was incorrect - i can drill down through the database in ISTA to reach the data on my E84 but it returns an error trying to access the data through VIN# query. Is that maybe the key to my problem? What would be a solution to try? Much appreciate your help.


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

Well, it means data files for your chassis are missing!!!

Try a random chassis like my old BV01670 E39. If it returns errors then we go back to your installation!!!

Something is wrong with your install or you missed some database. We are on the path to correcting that!!!

You installed the SQLiteDBs? Both OTHER and ENG


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

Hi,
Does anyone know the reason of this error that shown in attached picture?
I asked before for advice to find cheap K + DCAN cable for programming purposes on a F11.


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

alsamaraee said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know the reason of this error that shown in attached picture?
> I asked before for advice to find cheap K + DCAN cable for programming purposes on a F11.


Is this ISTA+? If it is you will never be able to program with a K+DCAN. Only diagnosis.


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

Willisodhiambo said:


> Is this ISTA+? If it is you will never be able to program with a K+DCAN. Only diagnosis.


Thank you for replay,

First Yes, it is ISTA+. I don't think I have seen this message before. I hade the same program all the time.

Second I have been using the program just for diagnos and wiring diagrams.

Third can you please tell me what softwar and hardwer needed to programming on F series ?
Is it possible to programming using enet cable ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

alsamaraee said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know the reason of this error that shown in attached picture?
> I asked before for advice to find cheap K + DCAN cable for programming purposes on a F11.


That error occurs if you have programming enabled in registry without SDP directory. You can only program with ICOM. K+DCAN is just for diagnosis on E-series/R-series mini.


----------



## deidier (Mar 30, 2013)

Almaretto said:


> That error occurs if you have programming enabled in registry without SDP directory. You can only program with ICOM. K+DCAN is just for diagnosis on E-series/R-series mini.


Hi,

I got the same error with reinghold 4.1 / enet.
What is "SDP directory" ? I made the installation like written in the file (thank you for it !!!:thumbup. 
Does it means that i don't care about this error if i only want diagnostic (what i search ?)

Is it possible to clear only one default ? Or only all ?

Thank you all !


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

Almaretto said:


> That error occurs if you have programming enabled in registry without SDP directory. You can only program with ICOM. K+DCAN is just for diagnosis on E-series/R-series mini.


Hi,

Thank you for replay. I dont know what is the SPD directory, any further explanation?
What about ISTA-p is it possible to use it with enet cable and an emulator to programming F series?
Is there is any way to use enet in programming?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

deidier said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the same error with reinghold 4.1 / enet.
> What is "SDP directory" ? I made the installation like written in the file (thank you for it !!!:thumbup.
> ...


SDP is full PSdZdata used to program I/F/G-series BMW's with ICOM
You can sometimes clear just one by pulling up functions.



alsamaraee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for replay. I dont know what is the SPD directory, any further explanation?
> What about ISTA-p is it possible to use it with enet cable and an emulator to programming F series?
> Is there is any way to use enet in programming?


You can program with ENET and E-sys, not ISTA+.


----------



## mchova01 (Jul 22, 2012)

*ISTA+ K+D-Can Cable Setup*

Thanks for providing the software. I am having trouble getting a connection to my 2007 e83 using ISTA version 4.10 and a K+DCAN cable.

At Step 7 in the process, what I see on my screen deviates from what I have installed. In the image below, the left screen shot is from the setup instructions in the document, and the right side is what I see.

e.g.








Should I be selecting a different configuration based on my screen?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## alexis491 (Jun 12, 2018)

Thanks for sharing!

I haven't installed VMware as I normally run W10 on my PC. 

Is this software made for using it only with VMware? 

Thank you!


----------



## jgoens (Jul 28, 2014)

I've been trying to install ISTA and downloaded Rheingold 7z003 but am unable to extract. Get message cannot open file as archive. All the other components worked fine. I am an admin or do I need to specify that another way?


----------



## BloomingtonFPV (May 3, 2016)

alexis491 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> I haven't installed VMware as I normally run W10 on my PC.
> 
> ...


No, I just don't want to do a bootcamp partition on my macbook pro. Having a windows-only machine makes life easier for you.


----------



## alexis491 (Jun 12, 2018)

BloomingtonFPV said:


> No, I just don't want to do a bootcamp partition on my macbook pro. Having a windows-only machine makes life easier for you.


Thanks for the input.

Unfortunately, I still can't get the interface to access my control units, receiving, same error as before.

Any ideas, welcomed!


----------



## petrolhead. (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm getting the same error message that alexis491 is seeing.

I believe this must have to do with the missing data required for the programming feautres of ISTA+.
Where do these go? 

With my previous install of ISTA I had a link to the full PSdZ Data (for E-Sys) inside the folder "Rheingold->PSdZ->data->psdzdata.
This does not seem to work though. 

Does anybody have an idea what data ISTA+ needs? I coudn't find this info anywhere on the forum.

Thanks


----------



## petrolhead. (Jul 12, 2016)

.


----------



## petrolhead. (Jul 12, 2016)

OK - this is what I found out: it seems ISTA+ is looking for the psdzdata in the following path Rheingold/PSdZ/data_swi/psdzdata. Also it has to be a symlink, not a regular link to the psdzdata folder - I keep my psdzdata folder on a separate harddrive.

That seems to have done the trick.


----------



## alexis491 (Jun 12, 2018)

petrolhead. said:


> OK - this is what I found out: it seems ISTA+ is looking for the psdzdata in the following path Rheingold/PSdZ/data_swi/psdzdata. Also it has to be a symlink, not a regular link to the psdzdata folder - I keep my psdzdata folder on a separate harddrive.
> 
> That seems to have done the trick.


So, you got it working now?

If yes, would you be so kind to give us a tutorial on how you've done it, please?


----------



## petrolhead. (Jul 12, 2016)

I have not checked with ISTA+ yet if it will do an ilevel update so I'm not 100% sure this is correct, but the error message is gone now and not coming back.

That psdzdata I was talking about is the one you need for E-Sys. You can obtain this the same way you obtain E-Sys (follow the instructions given by Almaretto here):

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=983244

There are two versions of this database, a small one "light" only 2.5GB in size and then there is the "full" version, right now about 100GB in size. I don't know if ISTA+ needs the full version, but I use the full version.

But instead of keeping this psdzdata folder in its original spot for E-Sys, you can move it to the folder where ISTA+ is looking for it: Rheingold/PSdZ/data_swi/

To be able to use it both in E-Sys als well as ISTA+ I created a symlink of that folder where ISTA+ expects to find it. (You can google that if you don't know how to create a symlink with your version of Windows.)

Hope this helps


----------



## Saj (Jun 26, 2018)

*Trouble installing ISTA+ ..Ediabas*

Firstly i'd just like to say what a fantastic forum - I've had BMW's for a while but only just got round to the courage to learn about coding and programming..!

However - i'm stuck at the first hurdle it seems. I have followed the download instructions to the "T" but when I try and run the "setup.exe" to install EDIABAS it says I need .net framework 3.5 and wont let me continue.

When I try and install the .net framework 4.62 as per the instructions (below) it says I already have a newer version so wont let me install that either. CONFUSED.. where do I go from here?

I am running windows 10 64 bit pro if that helps
I've scanned through the threads but cant find a solution as yet.. Help appreciated
Cheers 

*******************
A working EDIABAS installation is required. Run the "Setup.exe" file in "Easy BMW Tools" folder, to install the required EDIABAS version.

***61623; For x64 based systems, install .NET from "NET Framework"
********************


----------



## Willisodhiambo (Oct 15, 2016)

First try run it is compatibility mode xp or
Enable the .NET Framework 3.5 in Control Panel
You can enable the .NET Framework 3.5 through the Windows Control Panel. This option requires an Internet connection.
Press the Windows key Windows on your keyboard, type "Windows Features", and press Enter. The Turn Windows features on or off dialog box appears.
Select the .NET Framework 3.5 (includes .NET 2.0 and 3.0) check box, select OK, and reboot your computer if prompted.
You don't need to select the child items for Windows Communication Foundation (WCF) HTTP Activation and Windows Communication Foundation (WCF) Non-HTTP Activation unless you're a developer or server administrator who requires this functionality.


----------



## MW3Designs (Jul 13, 2015)

Just got my cable today from Bimmergeeks and gave ISTA a shot, everything seemed good until I got the error below:

The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check weather the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated.

Can anyone help me thru this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Msb12i (Jan 15, 2017)

MW3Designs said:


> Just got my cable today from Bimmergeeks and gave ISTA a shot, everything seemed good until I got the error below:
> 
> The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check weather the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated.
> 
> ...


Did you set the correct IP?

http://blog.uobdii.com/how-to-connect-bmw-enet-cable-with-bmw-ista-rheingold/


----------



## Saj (Jun 26, 2018)

Willisodhiambo said:


> First try run it is compatibility mode xp or
> Enable the .NET Framework 3.5 in Control Panel
> You can enable the .NET Framework 3.5 through the Windows Control Panel. This option requires an Internet connection.
> Press the Windows key Windows on your keyboard, type "Windows Features", and press Enter. The Turn Windows features on or off dialog box appears.
> ...


Fantastic!! Thank you!!
Switched on .net 3.5 in control panel and it let me continue with the install..


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

MW3Designs said:


> Just got my cable today from Bimmergeeks and gave ISTA a shot, everything seemed good until I got the error below:
> 
> The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check weather the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I am also going crazy with this error message when trying to read out vehicle data from my G01. I followed the guide at the letter, and still I am having issues when trying to connect to the car:

The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check weather the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated.

I am now starting to doubt that FULL PSZDATA are ALSO needed for reading out vehicle data without having to program.

Can someone tell me if this can have an impact?
Also, in what exact path do I need to put full PSZDATA on the Rheingold folder?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## scottw92 (Jul 4, 2018)

Simpaty said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am also going crazy with this error message when trying to read out vehicle data from my G01. I followed the guide at the letter, and still I am having issues when trying to connect to the car:
> 
> The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check weather the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated.


Same issue here. Any help would be fantastic.

Edit: I got it functional. For me, it was changing the COM port from COM9 in the instructions/example to COM1, then it worked straight away.

Thanks for the posting, now to figure out what's keeping my car from starting!


----------



## Simpaty (Aug 6, 2015)

scottw92 said:


> Same issue here. Any help would be fantastic.
> 
> Edit: I got it functional. For me, it was changing the COM port from COM9 in the instructions/example to COM1, then it worked straight away.
> 
> Thanks for the posting, now to figure out what's keeping my car from starting!


How are you connecting to the car ICOM or ENET?
I'm using ENET so I do not think changing COM port is needed... thanks!


----------



## sorinacio (Sep 23, 2017)

Hello guys,

Recently I bought an ICOM interface to try to reflash and update some modules. For this operation I'm trying to use the ISTA+ software. After the data plan is calculated some modules need to be reflash but when I'm trying to execute the plan I'm getting an error that some modules has been replaced and I need to specify which one or check some modification that I did but they are not in the list from ISTA. I suppose the reason for this is because previously I did some coding on my car, including changing the VO. 
How should I suppose to proceed further ? I also tried to check the modules that need to be reflash in the replacement list but the measure plan failed to be calculated.
Please help.

Thanks!


----------



## sorinacio (Sep 23, 2017)

Hello guys,

Recently I bought an ICOM interface to try to reflash and update some modules. For this operation I'm trying to use the ISTA+ software. After the data plan is calculated some modules need to be reflash but when I'm trying to execute the plan I'm getting an error that some modules has been replaced and I need to specify which one or check some modification that I did but they are not in the list from ISTA. I suppose the reason for this is because previously I did some coding on my car, including changing the VO. 
How should I suppose to proceed further ? I also tried to check the modules that need to be reflash in the replacement list but the measure plan failed to be calculated.
Please help.

Thanks!


----------



## mchova01 (Jul 22, 2012)

No idea. I have a post at #620 that hasn't been answered. I have yet to get this software to work.


----------



## mjksoft (Apr 29, 2015)

dachtera said:


> mjksoft said:
> 
> 
> > I have same problem, as per the above screen shoot, while ISTA+ in previous installation works fine, when i remove the key the message disappear from its own, but now it keeps present until i press cancel!? this break the process??
> ...


So how and where to download and configure EdiabasVoltageControl tool?


----------



## logle (Sep 3, 2011)

This is a great thread and an awesome post from Reclaimer. for the first time in MANY tries I have ISTA up and running on my windows 10 laptop! My issue now though is connecting to my 2008 BMW 5 series (build date 11/07). I have, what i believe to be a good working K+DCAN cable for post 2007 cars, but i am getting the following error message on ISTA when i attempt to read data from the car:

"The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check whether the testing-analyses-diagnostic has been activated"

I would greatly appreciate any suggestions or ideas to get the connection established. 

Thank you!


----------



## logle (Sep 3, 2011)

This is a great thread and an awesome post from Reclaimer. for the first time in MANY tries I have ISTA up and running on my windows 10 laptop! My issue now though is connecting to my 2008 BMW 5 series (build date 11/07). I have, what i believe to be a good working K+DCAN cable for post 2007 cars, but i am getting the following error message on ISTA when i attempt to read data from the car:

"The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check whether the testing-analyses-diagnostic has been activated"

I would greatly appreciate any suggestions or ideas to get the connection established. 

Thank you!


----------



## dachtera (May 31, 2019)

logle said:


> This is a great thread and an awesome post from Reclaimer. for the first time in MANY tries I have ISTA up and running on my windows 10 laptop! My issue now though is connecting to my 2008 BMW 5 series (build date 11/07). I have, what i believe to be a good working K+DCAN cable for post 2007 cars, but i am getting the following error message on ISTA when i attempt to read data from the car:
> 
> "The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check whether the testing-analyses-diagnostic has been activated"
> 
> ...


Do you have the connection type set correctly within ISTA? I've got the Ediabas component with my version, so within the config for ISTA, I had to tell it to look at the ediabas.ini file vs. the default setting which I believe was for ICOM.

I don't have the laptop on my handy to confirm the steps to get to the config settings, but this may be a good place to start.


----------



## logle (Sep 3, 2011)

BINGO! that was it and upon changing to ediabas.ini it immediately connected to the car and i have successfully read the VIN and vehicle info. Cant believe i missed this but thanks so much for the assist Dachtera! Now on to learning all the many functions!


----------



## ASC073 (May 5, 2019)

*Connect with car*

Hi,
Greatly appreciate help to solve problem with ISTA+
Around couple month ago I installed ISTA+ from link provided on first page. Install smooth, no problem, able to get information by entering VIN.
..........................
THIS PROBLEM SOLVED, BUT ANOTHER ONE APPEARS, DESCRIBED IN NEXT POST
..........................

Any suggestion how to properly set up connection, please?


----------



## ASC073 (May 5, 2019)

*ISTA+ connection issue*

Hi,
I got problem with connection F30, got message:
"The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check whether the testing-analyses-diagnostic has been activated"

But perfectly connect with E70.
Any suggestion how to fix this, please.
I used K+DCAN cable, previously never fail to connect with both vehicles.
Thank you everyone.


----------



## chicaneS54 (Jan 25, 2020)

*Need assist with trailer module activation and Valvetronic relearn*

------


----------



## chicaneS54 (Jan 25, 2020)

Reclaimer said:


> You need 2 things for ISTA+ to program and encode your car:
> 1. Service Data
> 2. ICOM
> 
> ...


I was reading through your thread and came across this post.
I have a 2014 F15 X5 3.5.

I have the version 4.12.12 of ISTA+ installed and working.
I want to do simple maintenance programming like resetting adaptations.

1. Will any ICOM work with my vehicle? 
2. Is there a vendor that is popular with the people on this board?
3. Can you explain what you mean by "Service Data"?

Thanks.


----------



## mjksoft (Apr 29, 2015)

chicaneS54 said:


> Reclaimer said:
> 
> 
> > You need 2 things for ISTA+ to program and encode your car:
> ...


I have same issue with my X3 E83 2009
I want to make adaptation to my transmission.. The option is not available... Under transmission.. Only Oil Change function is available, the other jobs are not thier!!!

Althought i have all function available with my other cars E60 520 2005 and E66 750 2006!!!!***x1f914;

Any idea ***x1f4a1;?

BTW, im using iCOM


----------



## chicaneS54 (Jan 25, 2020)

mjksoft said:


> I have same issue with my X3 E83 2009
> I want to make adaptation to my transmission.. The option is not available... Under transmission.. Only Oil Change function is available, the other jobs are not thier!!!
> 
> Althought i have all function available with my other cars E60 520 2005 and E66 750 2006!!!!***x1f914;
> ...


Where did you source your ICOM?


----------



## mjksoft (Apr 29, 2015)

chicaneS54 said:


> mjksoft said:
> 
> 
> > I have same issue with my X3 E83 2009
> ...


From eBay, its some kind of copy products from china.

It works just fine for E66 2006 and E60 2005. But not with X3 E83 2009

Regards,,


----------



## kfowler8 (Feb 5, 2020)

So I'm either blind or I'm doing something wrong. Step 4 says "Assuming you extracted the file to the location suggested above, create desktop shortcut from ***8220;C:\Rheingold\TesterGUI\bin\Release\ISTAGUI.exe***8221;. If not, create the shortcut from the location you extracted the files to." It then lists four files with one being ISTAGUI.exe.

Where does the actual ISTAGUI.exe come from? I don't see any of these in the zip file. Also when I use 7zip on Rheingold.7z.001 per the instructions, it doesn't extract the other files as it says it will. 

Any idea what I'm doing wrong here? Thanks,


----------



## kfowler8 (Feb 5, 2020)

Dp


----------



## miltolam (Nov 15, 2012)

Following...I’m running into the same problem as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miltolam (Nov 15, 2012)

Pardon my ignorance, is there a more comprehensive instructions available because, I am having issues as well. I also do jot see the block menu. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kfowler8 (Feb 5, 2020)

miltolam said:


> Pardon my ignorance, is there a more comprehensive instructions available because, I am having issues as well. I also do jot see the block menu.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you click on the link in the first post that takes you to the hosting site, there's a PDF with setup instructions if that's what you're looking for


----------



## miltolam (Nov 15, 2012)

@Kfowler, I have that but I am having the same issues as you.


----------



## kfowler8 (Feb 5, 2020)

Well it's good to know I'm not alone in my confusion.


----------



## Tuner25 (Jan 14, 2020)

Hi,

I live in France.
I would like to PROGRAMMING on my BMW F01 730d of 2009 .

have you a download link for ISTA?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## chrisconn04 (Dec 25, 2011)

When can one buy one of these?


----------



## chicaneS54 (Jan 25, 2020)

chrisconn04 said:


> When can one buy one of these?


You don't have to buy one just go to any autoparts store like Autozone or Advance Auto and they will scan your car for free. But it will check to see if your car's OBDII port is functioning properly. 
You may have a pin that is jammed into the port which is causing it not to read signals.

If you are positive your setup is golden and you have tested it with other cars, eliminate the obvious.


----------



## chrisconn04 (Dec 25, 2011)

chicaneS54 said:


> You don't have to buy one just go to any autoparts store like Autozone or Advance Auto and they will scan your car for free. But it will check to see if your car's OBDII port is functioning properly.
> You may have a pin that is jammed into the port which is causing it not to read signals.
> 
> If you are positive your setup is golden and you have tested it with other cars, eliminate the obvious.


I have another OBDII reader and it works just find. So what is something else to try?

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## chicaneS54 (Jan 25, 2020)

chrisconn04 said:


> I have another OBDII reader and it works just find. So what is something else to try?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Chris


You're going to have to do some low level trouble shooting.

https://pinoutguide.com/CarElectronics/bmw_obd_ii_diagnostic_pinout.shtml

You want to check PIN 7 specifically (but also visually check all pins in this diagram) you want to check the voltage in each with a proper ohm meter. It might even come to you tracing wireds to see if there is a frayed or broken connection the OBD specific stuff is handled differently than the BMW CAN bus stuff.

Before you do that though have you tried to MANUALLY enter your VIN when using ISTA and see if it recognizes your car?


----------



## nashville_bill (Dec 5, 2019)

I'm not sure if this is the correct place in the forum to post this, but I think it is.

My ISTA+ stopped working after a Windows 10 update this week. It gave an error message that it failed to load and that I should check the configuration and reinstall ISTA.

I couldn't find anything wrong with the configuration, so I reloaded ISTA from my original download. Now, it still won't load and I don't get the error box.

All the other tools (INPA, etc.) appear to be working.

Has anyone else had a problem with ISTA after the newest Windows 10 update?


I HAD A SYSTEM IMAGE OF THE HARD DRIVE, SO I JUST LOADED THE IMAGE. ALL FIXED NOW.

Thanks,

nashville_bill


----------



## HerbP (Jul 5, 2009)

When Windows updates at times, it will change the Ediabas.ini file, or the com port settings on the cable itself. This is usually the 1st place I look, as it happens a couple times a year.


----------



## MidoMachakil (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I have been using ISTA+ for a long time now (Version 4.04.12 and all the data from February 2017). With all the recent models, I would like to know if there is more recent versions for program and data and if it is the case, how to update them.

Thanks for your usual help and all the information you share with us.


----------



## darkprincehs (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Gurus,
installed ISTA+ last night and got this error/warning :
*"The programming system could not be initialised. The ISTA installation may be damaged or incorrectly configured. Reinstall ISTA. If problems persist, contact local support."*
when i click OK, it continue and function normally. i was able to clear some errors and retest with all green. i tried even to adjust my steering and completed successfully.
any concerns about this error or can i ignore it? 
thanks!


----------



## darkprincehs (Jul 7, 2012)

Hi Gurus,
installed ISTA+ last night and got this error/warning :
*"The programming system could not be initialised. The ISTA installation may be damaged or incorrectly configured. Reinstall ISTA. If problems persist, contact local support."*
when i click OK, it continue and function normally. i was able to clear some errors and retest with all green. i tried even to adjust my steering and completed successfully.
any concerns about this error or can i ignore it? 
thanks!


----------



## amesser325 (Jul 19, 2010)

AustinLonghorn said:


> FWIW, the newer Euro 4-compliant bikes (2016+) have a normal OBDII connector, so the round 10-pin adapter isn't required anymore.


I've got a 2017 S1000R and have had success connecting ISTA+ with the KCAN cable, but it won't connect with the ENET cable.

The functionality is limited to service (as others have explained), but that service is pretty comprehensive - I've ABS bled brakes, reset service, have seen but not reset adaptations, etc.

I think what you're doing is basically "coding" as defined by all the BMW car boards like this one. E-chassis cars are typically done with NCS Expert, F/G cars are done with ESYS. Based on my connection success I think mine is more on the NCS side. I've been searching for a few years on how to enable the Euro headlight configuration (both high and low beam on with high beam switch) without hard wiring the low beam always on. I've tried to connect and modify the coding via NCS Expert. I can see the network but the NCS config files are empty so I can't connect, view, and modify. Given the GSA is probably the best selling moto for BMW they might have updated the electrical architecture to newer ESYS ability but I'm kinda stuck.

When you connect via ISTA+, what is the listed Development Code, Model Code, and I-level? I'll take a look for config files in my NCS setup to see if that might be an option. Kinda flying blind but you can't really break anything in NCS until you start writing to modules.

I'm slowly debating a purchase of a knock-off ICOM A+B+C module as I think ISTA+ Programming might also get me what I want but I otherwise have my electrical needs covered by the KCAN and ESYS cables (also have a 15 M235i). I think that might also be where you're at but it definitely can't be achieved with a K-DCAN cable.

Cheers,

Andy
15 M235i
17 S1000R


----------



## aurum86 (Mar 1, 2020)

Not sure if anyone asked this, but:

ISTA+ calculates A LOT of programming which I dont want to start because it is estimated to run up to an hour! A list is really long and includes lots of modules that I haven't ever touched.
Question is - why the list of programming plan is so long on my car? Could it be because I have previously upgraded and coded a few newly added modules (using ESYS - not ISTA+) : TRSVC, PDC, SZL and now ISTA+ wants to upgrade the software of the rest of the modules to match with those I programmed? Could that explain it?

If so, I'd rather go into ESYS and update the software for the rest of the modules each one at the time so that I could avoid draining the battery by 1 hour programming session that ISTA+ suggests. Would that work?


----------



## warpeacelove (Feb 11, 2018)

darkprincehs said:


> Hi Gurus,
> installed ISTA+ last night and got this error/warning :
> *"The programming system could not be initialised. The ISTA installation may be damaged or incorrectly configured. Reinstall ISTA. If problems persist, contact local support."*
> when i click OK, it continue and function normally. i was able to clear some errors and retest with all green. i tried even to adjust my steering and completed successfully.
> ...


you can disregard the error message. It doesn't prevent you from using ISTA.


----------



## amesser325 (Jul 19, 2010)

aurum86 said:


> Not sure if anyone asked this, but:
> 
> ISTA+ calculates A LOT of programming which I dont want to start because it is estimated to run up to an hour! A list is really long and includes lots of modules that I haven't ever touched.
> Question is - why the list of programming plan is so long on my car? Could it be because I have previously upgraded and coded a few newly added modules (using ESYS - not ISTA+) : TRSVC, PDC, SZL and now ISTA+ wants to upgrade the software of the rest of the modules to match with those I programmed? Could that explain it?
> ...


ISTA+ is the BMW service tool, and what you're seeing is why dealers quote long periods of time when a module is replaced - if one needs updated they all get updated. I'm sure it's partially to prevent wrong or missed selections by the technician and also probably to minimize untested interactions between modules with different vintage software levels. I expect there's an element of wanting to minimize return trips from incorrect software updates or goofy interactions.
ESYS is an engineering tool, similar to NCS Expert, just updated.

My general rule of thumb for module software updates is unless there is a specific need to update, don't update. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"

Andy
15 M235i


----------



## AustinLonghorn (Jul 26, 2007)

amesser325 said:


> I've got a 2017 S1000R and have had success connecting ISTA+ with the KCAN cable, but it won't connect with the ENET cable.


I don't have an ENET cable, so haven't tried  Was kind of an experiment, since I already had the K+DCAN cable for the car ('08 E92).



amesser325 said:


> The functionality is limited to service (as others have explained), but that service is pretty comprehensive - I've ABS bled brakes, reset service, have seen but not reset adaptations, etc.


That's good news - I've been using MotoScan for service reset, etc. (most of that is probably reverse engineered - probably the same as GS-911 / Hexcode).



amesser325 said:


> When you connect via ISTA+, what is the listed Development Code, Model Code, and I-level? I'll take a look for config files in my NCS setup to see if that might be an option. Kinda flying blind but you can't really break anything in NCS until you start writing to modules.


I'll report back when I have a free moment to sit down and screw with this again!



amesser325 said:


> I'm slowly debating a purchase of a knock-off ICOM A+B+C module as I think ISTA+ Programming might also get me what I want but I otherwise have my electrical needs covered by the KCAN and ESYS cables (also have a 15 M235i). I think that might also be where you're at but it definitely can't be achieved with a K-DCAN cable.


I've started investigating these as well; it seems like there are some folks selling _genuine_ ICOM units for ~ USD$470 or so... (Schmiedmann in Denmark?)

It's the usual "Do you want to mess up your nice F22 with an ICOM clone?" question


----------



## amesser325 (Jul 19, 2010)

AustinLonghorn said:


> That's good news - I've been using MotoScan for service reset, etc. (most of that is probably reverse engineered - probably the same as GS-911 / Hexcode).


I've played around with MotoScan a bit but having the factory tool is better IMO. Also, asked MotoScan if they'd add that coding functionality... they said no (understandable).



AustinLonghorn said:


> I've started investigating these as well; it seems like there are some folks selling _genuine_ ICOM units for ~ USD$470 or so... (Schmiedmann in Denmark?)
> 
> It's the usual "Do you want to mess up your nice F22 with an ICOM clone?" question


Yep, that's where I'm at. Hadn't seen it at Schmeidmann but I've bought from them before and had good results. I'll take a look at that. An extra $250 is far cheaper than a bricked car, for sure!

Andy

15 M235i
17 S1000R


----------



## chicaneS54 (Jan 25, 2020)

Too much fretting about nothing. Is Schmiedmann going to pay for your ECU if you brick it? Do they provide a guarantee? If not I think it is far more likely that a user bricks their ECU for lack of a proper voltage regulator during flashing.

A good clone works just fine.


----------



## amesser325 (Jul 19, 2010)

chicaneS54 said:


> Too much fretting about nothing. Is Schmiedmann going to pay for your ECU if you brick it? Do they provide a guarantee? If not I think it is far more likely that a user bricks their ECU for lack of a proper voltage regulator during flashing.
> 
> A good clone works just fine.


Can't argue with anything you said - but the ICOM from Schmeidmann is a factory module, which would ostensibly not require trial and error of multiple knock offs until you found 'a good one.'

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## chicaneS54 (Jan 25, 2020)

amesser325 said:


> Can't argue with anything you said - but the ICOM from Schmeidmann is a factory module, which would ostensibly not require trial and error of multiple knock offs until you found 'a good one.'
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Andy


Ebay $270, all cables, works great.


----------



## aurum86 (Mar 1, 2020)

amesser325 said:


> ISTA+ is the BMW service tool, and what you're seeing is why dealers quote long periods of time when a module is replaced - if one needs updated they all get updated. I'm sure it's partially to prevent wrong or missed selections by the technician and also probably to minimize untested interactions between modules with different vintage software levels. I expect there's an element of wanting to minimize return trips from incorrect software updates or goofy interactions.
> ESYS is an engineering tool, similar to NCS Expert, just updated.
> 
> My general rule of thumb for module software updates is unless there is a specific need to update, don't update. "If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"
> ...


Your thoughts make sense. Yes, thats perhaps the best approach - don't worry about ISTA+ if I have Esys, which does a perfect and quick job when it comes to coding. And dont update modules just for a sake of it if not really needed. :thumbup:


----------



## chicaneS54 (Jan 25, 2020)

aurum86 said:


> Your thoughts make sense. Yes, thats perhaps the best approach - don't worry about ISTA+ if I have Esys, which does a perfect and quick job when it comes to coding. And dont update modules just for a sake of it if not really needed. :thumbup:


ESYS isn't going to diagnose problems with your vehicle. And it isn't going to flash your ECU's to the latest version. It's also not going to install a new trailer module. If I want to code comfort settings i will use Bimmercode. Cheap, reliable and user friendly.


----------



## hottroc (Apr 4, 2020)

*Version update?*

Is it possible to update ISTA from within the application? Or else can we have the links in the first post updated to a newer version please?

[EDIT - Sorry wrong topic, meant to be in the download thread https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1023698&page=17]


----------



## Nedg (Apr 11, 2020)

How to adjust wategate if possibe with ista+ on f30 335i?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 15, 2011)

A little help please/
There is no file OBD.ini into the forder C/Rheingold/Ediabas/Bin 
Rheingold operates perfect with ENET and my F01,but does not communicate with my X3 E83 with D-CAN cable....
Should be there this OBD.INI file?
Thank yoy in advance


----------



## dachtera (May 31, 2019)

GTZ said:


> A little help please/
> There is no file OBD.ini into the forder C/Rheingold/Ediabas/Bin
> Rheingold operates perfect with ENET and my F01,but does not communicate with my X3 E83 with D-CAN cable....
> Should be there this OBD.INI file?
> Thank yoy in advance


I know, within the settings of the app itself (outside the INI file) I also needed to configure the interface for the DCAN cable (as well as of course select DCAN from the loader.

Depending on your DCAN cable, pins 7/8 might need a jump. I know I needed to do this on my cable to be compatible with both my E83 and F25 models. Hoping to clean the garage this weekend, where the programming PC is, so if needed, I should be able to track down a screenshot of my settings.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 15, 2011)

dachtera said:


> I know, within the settings of the app itself (outside the INI file) I also needed to configure the interface for the DCAN cable (as well as of course select DCAN from the loader.
> 
> Depending on your DCAN cable, pins 7/8 might need a jump. I know I needed to do this on my cable to be compatible with both my E83 and F25 models. Hoping to clean the garage this weekend, where the programming PC is, so if needed, I should be able to track down a screenshot of my settings.


Thank you.
My DCAN cable has a switch on the OBD plug.I tried several times to all the possible selections of the switch but failed to connect.I also have selected the "ediabas default settings" in Vehicle interface at Ista+.
Anyway, thank you again!
Updated
I have changed port9 to port1 and connected! 
Thanks again


----------



## boadly (Aug 26, 2018)

I installed ISTA+ for use with a D-CAN cable using the download and instructions provided by Reclaimer shown in the link below.

https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1023698

I am able to connect to the car (2004 M3) but it doesn't seem like it's fully functional. It provides info about the car like error codes, etc. but doesn't seem to provide testing functions. I was trying to do a vanos test but I can't find anything even close to doing a test. The only thing I could find regarding the vanos was something that said vanos valves but when I clicked on it it just gave me a wiring diagram.

INPA also seems to be missing many functions like vanos testing.

I don't know if this would affect it but I do have a custom tune.

I've spent days researching and trying to figure this out but I'm stuck. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## chicaneS54 (Jan 25, 2020)

boadly said:


> I installed ISTA+ for use with a D-CAN cable using the download and instructions provided by Reclaimer shown in the link below.
> 
> https://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1023698
> 
> ...


YOU NEED AN ICOM FOR THE ADDITIONAL FUNCTIONS....not a D-CAN you will only be able pull codes with D-CAN.


----------



## boadly (Aug 26, 2018)

chicaneS54 said:


> YOU NEED AN ICOM FOR THE ADDITIONAL FUNCTIONS....not a D-CAN you will only be able pull codes with D-CAN.


Thanks. I know this is an ISTA thread but can anyone help me with INPA. I'm trying to do a vanos test but it seems like I'm missing that and other functions. I've tried two different DCAN cables with the same results. I've reinstalled INPA several times from Mike's BMW Easy Tools but still can't seem to get it to work right. Attached are some screenshots. The YouTube videos I've watched have a vanos button in the status screen but mine doesn't. I'm using a Windows 10 64-bit computer.


----------



## chicaneS54 (Jan 25, 2020)

Like you said this is an ISTA thread.


----------



## DreamCar (Sep 29, 2010)

boadly said:


> chicaneS54 said:
> 
> 
> > YOU NEED AN ICOM FOR THE ADDITIONAL FUNCTIONS....not a D-CAN you will only be able pull codes with D-CAN.
> ...


You might get quicker response if you create a new thread.


----------



## pungo (Oct 4, 2007)

chicaneS54 said:


> YOU NEED AN ICOM FOR THE ADDITIONAL FUNCTIONS....not a D-CAN you will only be able pull codes with D-CAN.


That explains a lot. I was using a dcan cable with my E39 and could only read/clear ecu errors, no service functions were available. On my F25 with ENET cable I could use the service functions. Therefore for service functions on my E39, I either need to use inpa or get a icom so I can use ista?

So if I understand correctly, since my E39 has dcan, the only way to use the service functions in ista is with a icom interface? Whereas since my F25 has enet, the only reason I would need a icom is flashing modules?


----------



## yovcho_todorov (Jul 6, 2020)

*Pre-requisites folder*

Hello everyone,
I am new to this and therefore I do rely religiously on the provided installation guide for "Insta+". At the very begging of the guide it says:

"Pre-requisites (Install first, BUT AFTER STEP 1 - So, install unblock.reg first, then
reboot and come back to this step):"

I have downloaded all files from https://mega.nz/#F!dAxihCja!0JoWxVXavz6Exwgvp6fyLA, but can't find the above-mentioned folder(Pre-requisites).

Could you please help me with this issue of mine?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## dzz (Sep 25, 2018)

there is no folder called Pre-requisites, there are pre-requisite steps which are to run unblocker.reg and reboot


----------



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

Anyone kind enough to share a link to ista+


----------



## jeepo23 (Nov 18, 2011)

Can someone tell me what the latest Ista/D version is? Looking only for E-chassis diagnostic.


----------



## evo828 (Mar 3, 2014)

HI, installed ISTA 4.24.13 and connecting with ENET cable (which works fine with esys). Ista is able to see the ENET cable, connects to the car, reads all the units but doesnot see any voltage (KL15 and KL30 are blank). Thus gives intermintent error. How can I avoid getting these error (or what is the issue the ISTA doesnot see the voltage?)
Thanks


----------



## evo828 (Mar 3, 2014)

double post- sorry


----------



## efodela (Sep 20, 2015)

evo828 said:


> HI, installed ISTA 4.24.13 and connecting with ENET cable (which works fine with esys). Ista is able to see the ENET cable, connects to the car, reads all the units but doesnot see any voltage (KL15 and KL30 are blank). Thus gives intermintent error. How can I avoid getting these error (or what is the issue the ISTA doesnot see the voltage?)
> 
> Thanks


I think the only way you can read voltage is by using an Icom. Maybe im wrong.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## evo828 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ok, but how to get ISTA to ignore it and stop reporting this "uknown terminal voltage" error all the time. The ENET cable communication seems to work well - all ECU are read (green), etc. But this terminal voltage error is annoying and actually prevents me from using ISTA+ normally.
I also tried the voltage emulator (found here: obd365.over-blog.com/ediabas-ista-voltage-control-v3-download-installation.html) - but somehow not been able to get it "recognised" within ISTA (still no KL15 and KL30 voltage)


----------



## evo828 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone able to help? ISTA 4.24.13 with ENET - getting this annoying "Unknown terminal voltage" error - how to avoid/patch it?


----------



## cool_rider (May 12, 2021)

Hi, just got my ista+ updated to version 4.29.15. Now the ICOM connection status is grey instead of the usual green. ANy know what went wrong ?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

cool_rider said:


> Hi, just got my ista+ updated to version 4.29.15. Now the ICOM connection status is grey instead of the usual green. ANy know what went wrong ?


Can you elaborate on how you setup/configured your ICOM connection?


----------



## cool_rider (May 12, 2021)

Almaretto said:


> Can you elaborate on how you setup/configured your ICOM connection?


Thanks for responding. These were the steps I did.

IP address in TCP/IP already set at 169.254.1.1 an 255.255.0.0.
TCP Port in Ediabas.ini is checked at 6801.
VCI config at ISTA+ already set to ICOM/ENET local

FYI, I'm using ICOM A2 for the past 6 years. Never had this problem before with ISTA+, and with ISTA/D and ISTA/P before ISTA+.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

cool_rider said:


> Thanks for responding. These were the steps I did.
> 
> IP address in TCP/IP already set at 169.254.1.1 an 255.255.0.0.
> TCP Port in Ediabas.ini is checked at 6801.
> ...


There is no need to set the IP address in TCP/IP just leave it set to automatic. The ICOM port is 50160, ENET is 6801. Correct this and try again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmasse (May 15, 2021)

Reclaimer said:


> *BEGINNER'S GUIDE TO BMW ISTA+ (INTEGRATED SERVICE TECHNICAL APPLICATION)*
> 
> This beginner's guide was created considering the number of questions that have been coming up recently whether related to installation, configuration and/or usage. The guide attempts to answer fundamental questions on what the tool is for, what can you do with it and how to configure it so that you can connect to the car and run diagnostics on all cars and in case of F/G/i/Mini/RR cars, programming.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I know this post is very old but any chance you could direct me on where to download the actual ISTA software?
THANK YOU


----------



## cool_rider (May 12, 2021)

Almaretto said:


> Can you elaborate on how you setup/configured your ICOM connection?


Hi, it turns out that the ICOM A2 needs its firmare updated to works with ISTA+ 4.29.15.
Now it is already connected and works well. Thank you.


----------



## Fozzy205 (Jun 1, 2021)

mmasse said:


> Hi
> I know this post is very old but any chance you could direct me on where to download the actual ISTA software?
> THANK YOU


Below is where I found it,

All BMWs - Ista+ download link - no request | BimmerFest BMW Forum


----------



## itsnmorris (Jun 21, 2021)

Lots of useful information in this thread!


Fozzy205 said:


> Below is where I found it,
> 
> All BMWs - Ista+ download link - no request | BimmerFest BMW Forum


Thanks


----------



## SaintAlex (Aug 9, 2021)

Hi guys. In the case of using Ediabus in ISTA+ is it necessary to install BMW Standart Tools?


----------



## AaronBailey1982 (Sep 7, 2020)

SaintAlex said:


> Hi guys. In the case of using Ediabus in ISTA+ is it necessary to install BMW Standart Tools?


No it's not necessary. Also, you don't need to worry about anything else as long as you have a proper ista installation package.


----------



## ntogs (Dec 27, 2018)

Where is the Rheingold/ISTA-D request thread (or is this thread now doubling as it)? I wasn't able to find it


----------



## jon-h (Feb 15, 2007)

Dead end at Reingold License Warning? 
At Step 4, "C:\Reingold\TesterGUI\bin\Release\ISTAGUI.exe", The closest file is ISTAGUI with no .exe and a BMW Rondel before the file name. Both this and the following .exe.config files are slightly larger than the example in the installation guide. Trying the ISTAGUI (no .exe) leads to a page with a "License Warning," followed by a page with a request for "necessary information for the activation process." This doesn't sound like a road to travel.
Have I missed something? Any help would be greatly appreciated.
So close and yet so far.
Jon


----------



## jon-h (Feb 15, 2007)

Okay, I forgot the attached screen shots for the above. Here they are.


----------



## gmak2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

mmasse said:


> Hi
> I know this post is very old but any chance you could direct me on where to download the actual ISTA software?
> THANK YOU


Did you go look at the first post with the links?


----------



## gmak2012 (Oct 11, 2013)

jon-h said:


> Okay, I forgot the attached screen shots for the above. Here they are.
> View attachment 1041091
> View attachment 1041092
> View attachment 1041093


Read the GUIDE!! This is the license step. Doesn't anyone follow instructions anymore?


----------



## Theskunk (Oct 5, 2021)

Reclaimer said:


> Installation of ISTA+ discussed in the document is limited to sources obtained from the Rheingold/ISTA-D thread in this forum only.


I can't seem to find any active links anymore and dont want to download one and it not work with this install guide, Do you have a copy of the correct version of Rheingold/ista+ you can send me?

Thank you.


----------



## moonrover (Aug 14, 2014)

My ISTA+ installation works pretty well with my F15/X5 diagnosis with ENET cable. But, the same installation/cable doesn't work with my Mini Cooper/R52, not able to finding/identifying the Mini. Does ISTA+ (D) with ENET work with Mini Cooper R series (like R50, R52, and etc)? Thank you.


----------



## SlimmerthanShady (Oct 28, 2021)

So in this download (Mega link stated "All BMWs - Ista+ download link - no request"), does it have both ISTA+ and ISTA/P? I'm looking to get both and being a newbie at this, makes it kinda confusing.


----------



## Betrayed14 (Mar 11, 2021)

SlimmerthanShady said:


> So in this download (Mega link stated "All BMWs - Ista+ download link - no request"), does it have both ISTA+ and ISTA/P? I'm looking to get both and being a newbie at this, makes it kinda confusing.


This is only for ISTA-D, ISTA-P is way bigger.


----------



## guho (Nov 19, 2006)

I am trying to install ISTA+. The BMW_ISPI_ISTA-APP msi file is in the downloads but istalauncherconsole does not run it. It does everything else so I have all the data files etc. I found out how to run the msi file manually:
msiexec /i BMW_ISPI_ISTA-APP_4.32.15.24911.msi CALLER=ISTALAUNCHER LAUNCHER_FOUND=true.
This puts it under %PROGRAMDATA%. I would like it to go under C:\EC-APPS\ISTA with all the rest of the tools. How can I pass the installation path, or force instalauncherconsole to execute this MSI file?


----------



## aggieme (Jul 26, 2021)

I have installed 4.1 after dl files from Mega and followed the guide to the letter (I think). Program opens fine from the desktop GUI shortcut no problem. However, there are 3 Rheingold zip files in the Mega pack. I am stumbled by the Rheingold zip instructions from the guide where it asks to extract the first zip file only. There is no reference as when to extract remaining 2 files. Can someone help and tell me when/if these files need to be extracted?


----------



## aggieme (Jul 26, 2021)

aggieme said:


> I have installed 4.1 after dl files from Mega and followed the guide to the letter (I think). Program opens fine from the desktop GUI shortcut no problem. However, there are 3 Rheingold zip files in the Mega pack. I am stumbled by the Rheingold zip instructions from the guide where it asks to extract the first zip file only. There is no reference as when to extract remaining 2 files. Can someone help and tell me when/if these files need to be extracted?


Never mind, I figured it out. Zip1 prompts the other 2 files to be extracted. All is good for now.


----------



## aggieme (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi everyone, I am having a problem connecting to my E70. Followed all ISTA instructions to the letter (I think). Getting a message: "The vehicle could not be identified. Please check the access to the vehicle and check whether the testing-analysis-diagnosis has been activated". This happens right after clicking on Operations >Read Out Vehicle Data>Identification without vehicle test and Complete identification. Last two have the same result. I am using K+DCAN cable in DCAN mode (switch selection). Can someone help me solving this issue?


----------



## WihaM5 (Dec 4, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> No. Need ISTA/P for E-Series.


shawn it has been quite some time since you have made this post this may seem like a dumb question but what type of voltage stabilizer would you suggest when using ista p. And what kind of cable do you suggest I need to use ista with my f10 550i and my laptop.


----------



## guho (Nov 19, 2006)

The latest ISTA+ version allows ECU programming with ENET cable, so I have read. I would like to update the i-step on my 2017 G30 5-series. I don't have a power source other than an Audi Q7, which I could leave running with jump start cables to my G30. Is that sufficient power to keep the system voltage up above 13V during flashing? How long will it take from i-step S15A-2103xxx to i-step S15A2111xxx, and what steps should I follow in ISTA+? Thanks.


----------



## Xiant (Dec 28, 2014)

Got it installed without a problem, im mainly going to use it for the workshop manual/torque specs. Under "Vehicle management>Repair/maintenance" i get everything for my E60, E83 and E91.
When i enter the vin info for my E30 i get all the vehicle details but when i want to find something on "Repair/maintenance" it just keeps searching and not finding anything.
Please help


----------



## macc boe (Dec 16, 2021)

i have 2000 7 series E38 crank no start...codes say security protect....can i use this cable {k+dcan} inpa compatible to bypass the code??????


----------



## Ro6otMan (Dec 13, 2021)

Hey guys, could anyone help me figure out why I am unable to see live data in SOME parts of ISTA (v4.10). Specifically, when "Calling up ECU Functions" in the "Diagnosis Scan" area. I have a 2008 E60 535i.

In ISTA, when I select the EGS ecu, "Call up ECU Functions", select "Diagnosis Scan", then for example when trying to display transmission oil temperature after selecting "read state", it just shows "O.K." next to State.
Same thing when I try to read engine speed (with engine running), it just says "O.K.". I selected a couple other items and i either just get "ok" or the name of whatever component I clicked on.

Also, this may be related but the couple fault codes I have, when i select "Display (something?)" (can't remember exact name of button), the window that appears says something like "there is no fault code to display" and the other menus that seem like it would give a description of the fault, are instead blank.

But my car is communicating with ISTA and there aren't any other obvious (to me) issues that point to issues with my ISTA files. Also, if i go to the place where ISTA walks you through refilling the transmission "after replacing a part", once i get to the step where I am waiting for the transmission oil to reach 40 - 50 degrees Celsius, I am able to see the current temperature and it slowly rises as the engine continues to run.

I don't imagine that this is normal behavior for ISTA v 4.10 is it, and I need to get a newer version? Any ideas?


----------



## bmw_solid (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi All,

Thanks for this valuable thread and access to install ISTA.

I am trying to install ISTA+ as per the 'Guide to ISTA+' PDF document however having problems:

PC: I am trying to do this install on a Windows 10 x64 bit laptop. I already have a working version of INPA, EDIABAS NCSExpert on this PC just for reference. 

Source of downloading the files: MEGA as per the 1st post on this thread.

Problem 1: Which Rheingold file do I download? Rheingold.7z.001 (4.38 GB) OR Rheingold.7z.002 (4.38 GB) OR Rheingold.7z.003 (3.71 GB)? Why are there 3 Rheingold files on the Mega.nz website in the first place?

Problem 2: I decided to download Rheingold.7z.001 anyway and then downloaded the latest version of 7-Zip (x64 bit version) to extract it...however I get a message saying "Cannot open the file as [7z] archive. Errors: Unexpected end of data"

I have spent the whole day looking on the net and downloaded various 7z repair software but all are waste of time! WinRar throws an error also when trying to extract it!! Apparently is seems there is a problem with the start or end headers of this .7z file! How come no body else has had this error when using 7-Zip to extract the file!? What am I doing wrong. I have been searching roughly through the 50 pages of this thread and can't find anyone with this issue!

Problem 3: In the guide it says 20GB is needed for ISTA-Diagnostics...but the Rheingold files are less than 5GB each? 

Problem 4: How can I download the latest ISTA+ version? Do I need to download it as it is first and then update it with new files?

Hoping someone can help me.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

I’ll answer 1 for you. It’s an archive mate, when a file is exceptionally large and are compressed they are split into “chunks”. After you download them ALL the software 7zip will extract the files automatically from all archives providing ALL archives are present. You can’t choose just one and expect it to extract, they are all required. 

Rather than spending all day searching for repair software, you should have just downloaded all of the files from mega…..there is a very good reason there are numerous files there, because they are all required. I’m quite astounded that you saw fault in the programs you downloaded but didn’t think to question your own actions or even search about archives, 7zip etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bmw_solid (Dec 30, 2021)

dayvg said:


> I’ll answer 1 for you. It’s an archive mate, when a file is exceptionally large and are compressed they are split into “chunks”. After you download them ALL the software 7zip will extract the files automatically from all archives providing ALL archives are present. You can’t choose just one and expect it to extract, they are all required.
> 
> Rather than spending all day searching for repair software, you should have just downloaded all of the files from mega…..there is a very good reason there are numerous files there, because they are all required. I’m quite astounded that you saw fault in the programs you downloaded but didn’t think to question your own actions or even search about archives, 7zip etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for our response! Ok, so I have managed to download the remaining 2 files...I already have downloaded the Unblock.reg file and ran that, plus I have downloaded the x64 and x86 reg files and ran them also. 

My question now is, do I open up 7-Zip and add all 3 Rheingold files to the list and then click extract or do I extract them one-by-one? I.e. how would the software know that all 3 files are present?

I did search about archines and the error message and all sites pointed to one thing...that the archive is most-likely corrupted! The reason I did not download the other 2 Rheingold files is because as per the Guide, it says 'Download Rheingold.7z' and does not say to download all 3, hence why I was clueless.

Another question while were at it...I don't have a pre-requisites folder in the Mega site...this has been posted by other members here also...why is it missing?

Finally, I have .NET Framework higher than 4.6...Do I need to downgrade to 4.6 or can I leave it as whatever the currrent version is? Does the same apply for the Visual C++ version also?

Thanks,


----------



## ChrisKerosin (Dec 25, 2021)

Hey where i can get the PSdZData_Lite for this ISTA 4.1x version?


----------



## bmw_solid (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi all,

How can Ista + be deleted/wiped out and re-installed?

I deleted the Rheingold folder in drive C and then ran RCleaner and deleted all the registry files found in the scan and then re-extracted the 3 Rheingold folders and followed all the steps...but when I click on ISTAGui.exe it remembers the last configuration/set up and does not enter in to the set-up screen?.


----------



## Retiredtech (9 mo ago)

mchova01 said:


> *ISTA+ K+D-Can Cable Setup*
> 
> Thanks for providing the software. I am having trouble getting a connection to my 2007 e83 using ISTA version 4.10 and a K+DCAN cable.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike
Did you ever receive an answer on this?
I have the same screen as you show on the right hand side. 
I cannot connect to my BMW M5 Competition F90.

The last 7 digits of the serial number are the same as an E46 (BMW service department acknowledge the last 7 digits are the on both models)

I can’t enter manually as the last 7 digits take it to the E46 and the manual entry won’t allow the 17 digit VIB

If I search via cable it flashes up “F90” for a split second, but then sets up for the E46.. obviously nothing works.
I have tried all combinations on the screen you show, but no luck 
Any help would be greatly appreciated as I have a slight misfire and want to view


----------



## brianhinton77 (Nov 16, 2020)

I was going to do some checking on my F25 this morning and when I tried opening ISTA+, I received this message:

Failed to start ISTA.
Please make sure your ISTA configuration is valid.
In doubt reset any non standard ISTA configuration and reinstall ISTA.

It was working fine the last time I opened it...any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mchova01 (Jul 22, 2012)

Retiredtech said:


> Hi Mike
> Did you ever receive an answer on this?
> I have the same screen as you show on the right hand side.
> I cannot connect to my BMW M5 Competition F90.
> ...


Sorry, I never got this to work and never received a response to my issue.


----------



## PlynthBloX (Dec 20, 2019)

brianhinton77 said:


> I was going to do some checking on my F25 this morning and when I tried opening ISTA+, I received this message:
> 
> Failed to start ISTA.
> Please make sure your ISTA configuration is valid.
> ...


Same here. Tried scrubbing the registry of everything ISTA/Rheingold related and a fresh copy in an both root and the programs directory to no avail.


----------



## brianhinton77 (Nov 16, 2020)

PlynthBloX said:


> Same here. Tried scrubbing the registry of everything ISTA/Rheingold related and a fresh copy in an both root and the programs directory to no avail.


It’s like all the links have disappeared and nothing works…I even scrubbed my bootcamp partition and completely started from scratch. No luck, from what I can gather is the only way to get it is to pay for it and it will have a license code that goes with your machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Geewilson79 (7 mo ago)

Reclaimer said:


> *BEGINNER'S GUIDE TO BMW ISTA+ (INTEGRATED SERVICE TECHNICAL APPLICATION)
> *
> This beginner's guide was created considering the number of questions that have been coming up recently whether related to installation, configuration and/or usage. The guide attempts to answer fundamental questions on what the tool is for, what can you do with it and how to configure it so that you can connect to the car and run diagnostics on all cars and in case of F/G/i/Mini/RR cars, programming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geewilson79 (7 mo ago)

New to


Reclaimer said:


> *BEGINNER'S GUIDE TO BMW ISTA+ (INTEGRATED SERVICE TECHNICAL APPLICATION)
> *
> This beginner's guide was created considering the number of questions that have been coming up recently whether related to installation, configuration and/or usage. The guide attempts to answer fundamental questions on what the tool is for, what can you do with it and how to configure it so that you can connect to the car and run diagnostics on all cars and in case of F/G/i/Mini/RR cars, programming.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cgoat (Feb 11, 2021)

Download link please!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Cgoat said:


> Download link please!


PM sent


----------



## Sergiio (Jan 3, 2021)

Can I have the ISTA+ link please!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Sergiio said:


> Can I have the ISTA+ link please!


pm sent


----------



## Murked F10 (5 mo ago)

Will this work on the latest Mac laptop ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Murked F10 said:


> Will this work on the latest Mac laptop ?


NO, need windows laptop 10 or 11


----------



## btd510 (4 mo ago)

I would like the link pls to this


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

btd510 said:


> I would like the link pls to this


PM sent


----------



## telemc (4 mo ago)

can i have the link to ista+ please


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

telemc said:


> can i have the link to ista+ please


PM sent


----------



## jasongallia (4 mo ago)

2013 X6M in need of home garage servicing! Would you please send me the link to ista+


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jasongallia said:


> 2013 X6M in need of home garage servicing! Would you please send me the link to ista+


PM sent


----------



## MichaelNRW (Jan 7, 2018)

Could you please send me the latest download link?


----------



## E90335N55 (4 mo ago)

My foxwell NT510 isn't up to date enough for a parking brake retract on my mothers G12 7 series!

Could you PM me a download link aswell?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

MichaelNRW said:


> Could you please send me the latest download link?





E90335N55 said:


> My foxwell NT510 isn't up to date enough for a parking brake retract on my mothers G12 7 series!
> 
> Could you PM me a download link aswell?


PM sent


----------



## ex46fanatic (Mar 18, 2021)

Thanks so much for the link - but how do I install it? Where is the standalone installer? Ive downloaded all the files nearly. Thanks


----------



## ex46fanatic (Mar 18, 2021)

Ok need license key - where is it?!


----------



## fusgazov (4 mo ago)

Hello, can I have the download link? Thanks in advance


----------



## Longnguyen22 (4 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


Can i have the ista down load link from you, thanks


----------



## ex46fanatic (Mar 18, 2021)

I think this person is making everyone download it, but then we need to contact him to pay for a license?


----------



## Topkek69 (9 mo ago)

Could I please get the link to the software?


----------



## Tomnz1 (3 mo ago)

Could I also please have a link to the software - link on post no longer works. Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Topkek69 said:


> Could I please get the link to the software?





Tomnz1 said:


> Could I also please have a link to the software - link on post no longer works. Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## jaciesla (Apr 3, 2017)

Could I please get a link to the software as well?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

jaciesla said:


> Could I please get a link to the software as well?


PM sent


----------



## bear94 (3 mo ago)

Could I please get the link to install please?


----------



## bmwmia (3 mo ago)

@*Adalbert_77 can you please send me the link. It wont let me PM you. Thanks*


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

bear94 said:


> Could I please get the link to install please?





bmwmia said:


> @*Adalbert_77 can you please send me the link. It wont let me PM you. Thanks*


PM sent


----------



## CorsaDave (3 mo ago)

Could I please get a link for Ista+
thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

CorsaDave said:


> Could I please get a link for Ista+
> thanks


PM sent


----------



## GonnaFlyNow (3 mo ago)

Could I please get a link for Ista+ ? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

GonnaFlyNow said:


> Could I please get a link for Ista+ ? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## BimmerLoverbim (3 mo ago)

Scutty said:


> Hi, many thanks to Adalbert for sharing a download link. Here is what I did to install the software and get things working. Big disclaimer: preface everything here with "I think" because I am a novice and DIY'er. Not a expert by any means. My interest here is for personal diagnostics on my own car only. I'm not coding or programming and I am not a mechanic.
> 
> Car: 2018 X5 35i, F15, N55 engine
> Laptop: Windows 10 x64, 250GB HDD,16GB RAM
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience! Very helpful!


----------



## N3v3rl8 (3 mo ago)

I too am looking for the ISTA+, could someone provide me a link. Thank you.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

N3v3rl8 said:


> I too am looking for the ISTA+, could someone provide me a link. Thank you.


PM sent


----------



## sfjohn (3 mo ago)

@Adalbert_77 Could you please include me when you sent out the downloads links in next batch? I really appreciate the effort you are taking to help the members here and would like to thank you in advance.
I have a F10 530d and was stuck with a malfunctioning parking brake and couldnt move the vehicle. I hope ista+ can help me next time if any such issue happens.


----------



## akrr (3 mo ago)

I would love to get that as well @Adalbert_77


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

sfjohn said:


> @Adalbert_77 Could you please include me when you sent out the downloads links in next batch? I really appreciate the effort you are taking to help the members here and would like to thank you in advance.
> I have a F10 530d and was stuck with a malfunctioning parking brake and couldnt move the vehicle. I hope ista+ can help me next time if any such issue happens.





akrr said:


> I would love to get that as well @Adalbert_77


PM sent


----------



## KursedGuardian (3 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> PM sent


@Adalbert_77 could I get a copy please?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

KursedGuardian said:


> @Adalbert_77 could I get a copy please?


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

The Vojca1 said:


> hi Adalbert_77. Please can you help me with geting link for donwload ISTA?





marciobmwe90 said:


> Can I get the download link?


PM sent


----------

